# Kontakt 7 in action



## lashman (Sep 27, 2022)

> KOMPLETE 14 has landed, and it's packed with more instruments, effects, sounds, and Expansions than ever. Watch as Jeremy from @Red Means Recording explores the collection, from fresh additions like KONTAKT 7 and PIANO COLORS, to classic fan-favourites. With tools that can tackle any genre and style, he builds three different tracks: an immersive and energetic EDM blend, a head-nodding hip hop and future bass fusion, and a haunting, action-packed cinematic score. Taking ideas from the early stages, right through to the final polish, he demonstrates how KOMPLETE 14 has all you need for release-ready sounds, thanks to additions from Soundwide partners iZotope, Plugin Alliance, and Brainworx.





> Kontakt 7 in Komplete 14 is a fantastic addition included with the new Komplete 14 Bundles! In this video I go over the biggest changes in Kontakt 7 including a new HiDPi Browser with advanced Search & Filtering, alongside a completely overhauled Kontakt Factory Library 2 with entirely new sounds and visually-pleasing high-resolution plugin interfaces. Komplete 14 Sound Demo using sounds from each bank in the new Kontakt Factory Library 2. Kontakt 7 also comes with new creative effects and under-the-hood improvements, making Kontakt 7 the greatest update to Kontakt since it's conception.


----------



## zeng (Sep 27, 2022)

is it possible to buy "K7 upgrade from K6" only instead of buying a Komplete pack?


----------



## cg19 (Sep 27, 2022)

Here's a more in-depth video showcasing Kontakt 7 and its new factory library.


----------



## Mistro (Sep 27, 2022)

zeng said:


> is it possible to buy "K7 upgrade from K6" only instead of buying a Komplete pack?


I just updated my Native Access and now I see Kontakt 7 Player available. But I'm wondering if I should just wait until I get the full version. Anyone knows if we can have both Kontakt 6 full working side by side with Kontakt 7 Player? Or if the player version of 7 have the updated instruments vs K6?


----------



## Braveheart (Sep 27, 2022)

Mistro said:


> I just updated my Native Access and now I see Kontakt 7 Player available. But I'm wondering if I should just wait until I get the full version. Anyone knows if we can have both Kontakt 6 full working side by side with Kontakt 7 Player? Or if the player version of 7 have the updated instruments vs K6?


Yes side by side, unlikely for player version having the updated instruments


----------



## YaniDee (Sep 27, 2022)

Looking at the video above, it seems quite confusing..frankly I don't like all these presets, with their subjective tags. One person's "sparkling" is another one's "shrill". And how is it going to handle 3rd party libraries? It reminds me of Komplete Kontrol, which scans your sounds for hours, and then crashes when you try to open one. The Factory library..under "Acoustic", it has 4 presets??
Not very impressed (of course, I'll wind up getting it eventually). I'm glad it doesn't overwrite K6!


----------



## cg19 (Sep 27, 2022)

YaniDee said:


> The Factory library..under "Acoustic", it has 4 presets??


That's just because he filtered his favorite patches only, there's definitely a LOT more in that section.


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Sep 27, 2022)

Looks like Komplete control and Kontakt 6 had a baby.

Is that legal? Sounds like incest to me...


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 27, 2022)

.......... you knew it would happen _ Kompletely !


----------



## Mistro (Sep 27, 2022)

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> Looks like Komplete control and Kontakt 6 had a baby.
> 
> Is that legal? Sounds like incest to me...


In that case I'm hoping to see Kontakt 7 light guide support for Komplete Kontrol keyboards. If not I demand a DNA test.


----------



## chrisav (Sep 27, 2022)

So we can have K7 Player alongside with K6 Full... But can we also have K7 Full alongside K6 Full? Because if all my previous projects from the past few years will break because of this, I won't update for years and years 😂


----------



## Braveheart (Sep 27, 2022)

chrisav said:


> So we can have K7 Player alongside with K6 Full... But can we also have K7 Full alongside K6 Full? Because if all my previous projects from the past few years will break because of this, I won't update for years and years 😂


Yes


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Sep 27, 2022)

For those who do not think you get a lot from the update. There is a definitive list that you can access from the 'What's new for me?' section above the page of each version!






I can see there is a serious amount of products and it shows me that I am saving over £600 in products

To be honest, they are offering some seriously good products from PA as well
As someone who pays for MEGA XXL Monthly, this is a killer deal they are offering, not to mention getting Ozone 10


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 27, 2022)

Can someone post the minimum requirements for K7 on a Mac?
I’m using a MacPro Cheesegrater w/ Mojave 

Thanks


----------



## Mistro (Sep 27, 2022)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> For those who do not think you get a lot from the update. There is a definitive list that you can access from the 'What's new for me?' section above the page of each version!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm debating if I should do a downgrade/update and just get 14 Ultimate (coming from 13 CE). It would be cool if Collector's Edition had more of a gap from Ultimate by offering some more content the others don't have. Once you already have previous CE versions, you have all the orchestra stuff not included in lower tiers. The only thing I would probably be interested in is LORES. That's it. I already have too many synths many I never touched yet. So if I do get 14 CE, I will be paying the extra $100 for LORES really. Could be worth it though. Probably might as well. OR, I can put that extra $100 towards Damage 2.


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 27, 2022)

Mistro said:


> I'm debating if I should do a downgrade/update and just get 14 Ultimate (coming from 13 CE). It would be cool if Collector's Edition had more of a gap from Ultimate by offering some more content the others don't have. Once you already have previous CE versions, you have all the orchestra stuff not included in lower tiers. The only thing I would probably be interested in is LORES. That's it. I already have too many synths many I never touched yet. So if I do get 14 CE, I will be paying the extra $100 for LORES really. Could be worth it though. Probably might as well. OR, I can put that extra $100 towards Damage 2.


You probably noticed NI jacked-up the price of UCE by $200.


----------



## Leo (Sep 27, 2022)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> For those who do not think you get a lot from the update. There is a definitive list that you can access from the 'What's new for me?' section above the page of each version!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's new for me?
almost nothing...
I have all products previously purchased, only choir and several expansions I missing.
End K7?
huh I was looking forward to the fact that GUI would be scalable, but the font is still ridiculously small and unreadable.
They did not please me very much.


----------



## EanS (Sep 27, 2022)

My question is regarding how much emphasis they gave to the browser but again and again with every new version: What will it happen with libraries that aren't installed via NI's Access like 8Dio's, MusicalSampling and many others? 

We have to assume that Kontatk 7 is still able to open such libraries without hassle/accusing DEMO I guess. Because all that I see is "if you want good stuff for Kontakt, it has to be from NI". Meaning that such libraries from Spitfire or OT that were in Kontakt first would only be scalable if the developers are willing to update their gui? 

In sum, nice Browser idea but I think Quickload will still reign over browsers since search query won't consider libraries that aren't shown/installed in Native Access.

We want pretty but we want some freedom too. Being able to add custom image / bank for browsing other (even your own) libraries should be included for good. 

Oh the mystery


----------



## EanS (Sep 27, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> You probably noticed NI jacked-up the price of UCE by $200.


"Are sample libraries overpriced?" 🧐


----------



## Aldunate (Sep 27, 2022)

How is the new Orchestral Tools content?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 27, 2022)

EanS said:


> In sum, nice Browser idea but I think Quickload will still reign over browsers since search query won't consider libraries that aren't shown/installed in Native Access.


Incorrect. You can add non-Player libraries to the new browser, and they will be searchable by text. If you add them under the "user" section, they would even be taggable.


----------



## EanS (Sep 27, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Incorrect. You can add non-Player libraries to the new browser, and they will be searchable by text. If you add them under the "user" section, they would even be taggable.


Then I take it back and finally perform a little dance.


----------



## Pier (Sep 27, 2022)

Personally I couldn't care less about a tag-based browser... but yeah NI has to push the Komplete Kontrol browser style so that it works with their controllers.

From the video it seems the "resizing" only really changes the height of the window? Isn't there a UI scaling feature like we have in (I think) Guitar Rig?

Isn't it possible to scale older Kontakt libraries?






That would be an absolute deal breaker for me since I use Kontakt on a 4K monitor and at 1:1 size the older Kontakt libraries would be too small to be used.

Edit:

It seems even NI libraries from before K7 cannot be resized?


----------



## Pier (Sep 27, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> @Pier
> 
> Nope.


I guess I'll keep using K6 then...


----------



## Virtuoso (Sep 27, 2022)

Pier said:


> From the video it seems the "resizing" only really changes the height of the window? Isn't there a UI scaling feature like we have in (I think) Guitar Rig?


Outside of the new Factory library, Omnia Choir is the only library built with the new UI toolkit. It does not scale - it is a fixed size, only the assets are high resolution. I don't whether scaling is not possible with the new toolkit, or whether the developer just decided to make it a fixed size.

View attachment kontakt7.mp4


For all other libraries, including the most recent ones released by NI, they will look just the same under K7 as K6. It's up to third party developers to rework their libraries using the new toolkit, but NI haven't even bothered to revamp any of their own libraries yet, so I wouldn't hold your breath.

7 years from K5 to K6 (remember how underwhelming that release was?) and now another 4 years from K6 to K7. Incredible how little you can accomplish in 11 years.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Sep 27, 2022)

Pier said:


> I guess I'll keep using K6 then...


By the looks of it is essentially just an added browser. You can set it up with the same side browser as Kontakt 6, then it looks and functions exactly the same. None of the older libraries are yet scalable and currently load exactly the same as before. Suppose it'll depend on libraries getting updated to make use of the scalable GUI and HiDPI.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 27, 2022)

in a way, I'm glad Kontakt 7 doesn't seem to bring any significant features. I don't own Komplete, and I don't see any need for it (I already own sooooo many libraries). My template in Cubase is already 100% Kontakt 6, so I don't see the urge to redo the work all over again... I guess I will upgrade when my favorite developers start asking for Kontak 7 as a minimum requirement... 

Another thing to keep in mind is that more and more developers are releasing their new libraries to work with their own player.


----------



## Pier (Sep 27, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> they will look just the same under K7 as K6


In K6 you can scale the whole UI, even if it renders in low DPI.

It's different in every DAW but in Cubase you enable that with the "allow window to be resized" option.







Edit:

Look how big I can get it in my 4K monitor.






Now compare that to Damage 1 on the video by RMR (it's actually much smaller because this is a cropped image not the full screen):


----------



## Virtuoso (Sep 27, 2022)

Pier said:


> It's different in every DAW but in Cubase you enable that with the "allow window to be resized" option.


Must be a Windows thing - I don't see that in Cubase on a Mac (6k screen)...


----------



## Saxer (Sep 27, 2022)

Is K7 native M1?


----------



## TonalDynamics (Sep 27, 2022)

So from what I can tell, the actual release is even more underwhelming than the 'leaks'?!

With basically one feature everybody got excited by (Scalable UI) that apparently proved to be vaporware? Woof.

Oh well, at least we still have memes!


----------



## DANIELE (Sep 27, 2022)

They could have added Komplete Kontrol functions to Kontakt for NI keyboards. That would be a nice feature instead of using two plugins for it.

No interesting features in K7 on my side.


----------



## DANIELE (Sep 27, 2022)

cg19 said:


> Here's a more in-depth video showcasing Kontakt 7 and its new factory library.



OMG the second instrument loaded doesn't play... 

It seems he never used Kontakt before...


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 27, 2022)

@Pier K6 max background width is 1000px, max height is 750px, plus 68px for header. Backgrounds are *static* images and size is specified in script: #set_ui_height_px(540).


----------



## iMovieShout (Sep 27, 2022)

Finally they sorted out the GUI, but apart from that I see no real change for anyone that has a large template setup with many many tracks. Probably very good for anyone that likes to find and select an instrument on the go.


----------



## jamcat (Sep 27, 2022)

Saxer said:


> Is K7 native M1?


Kontakt 6 is already native M1 as of version 6.7, so that would be yes.


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Sep 27, 2022)

Just thought I would put this out there in case anyone may know at all, but does the Kontakt Factory Library 2 replace the Kontakt Factory Library? If so can I delete it? Thank you all


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 28, 2022)

TonalDynamics said:


> With basically one feature everybody got excited by (Scalable UI) that apparently proved to be vaporware?


No, it's not vaporware. The changelog only mentions the new HiDPI _browser_, not the rest of the UI. However as mentioned before, in K6 host-side plugin scaling feature didn't work in a number of hosts so you got a tiny Kontakt on a 4K monitor with those hosts. Now the behavior is consistent in all hosts.

Again, old libraries cannot be rescaled without producing high resolution graphics for each and every one of them! This is not something Kontakt can do by itself - it's on developer's side to do it. So the only thing you can get is upscaled existing libraries, which will result in blurriness. There is no other way.



DANIELE said:


> They could have added Komplete Kontrol functions to Kontakt for NI keyboards. That would be a nice feature instead of using two plugins for it.


This functionality is in the backlog and the Kontakt team knows about this request. It's a matter of prioritization at this point.



mr.vad0614 said:


> Just thought I would put this out there in case anyone may know at all, but does the Kontakt Factory Library 2 replace the Kontakt Factory Library? If so can I delete it? Thank you all


It doesn't replace it, it's a side by side install and will not automatically update your existing projects that use the previous factory library. So you should keep it around.


----------



## MA-Simon (Sep 28, 2022)

I am sorry but that Kontrol Browser is awfull. I have never ever used tags and will never use that stuff.

What about the sample editing backend... is it resizeable? Is it bigger?

Edit: Good, the Sidepane is still here.


----------



## DANIELE (Sep 28, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> This functionality is in the backlog and the Kontakt team knows about this request. It's a matter of prioritization at this point.



Oh wow, great to hear that. I can't wait to see it implemented then.


----------



## Virtuoso (Sep 28, 2022)

MA-Simon said:


> What about the sample editing backend... is it resizeable? Is it bigger?


lol - take a guess!


----------



## davidson (Sep 28, 2022)

Can anyone confirm whether the NKI lightguides work direct with kontakt 7 now?


----------



## grada (Sep 28, 2022)

Cannot right click on blank area and get "quick load" panel to open in K7. Is this changed or there is quicker way to open QL instead going through menu (Workspace Manager/Quick controls)

Also is there way to get view without new browser upon first load?


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Sep 28, 2022)

grada said:


> Cannot right click on blank area and get "quick load" panel to open in K7. Is this changed or there is quicker way to open QL instead going through menu (Workspace Manager/Quick controls)
> 
> Also is there way to get view without new browser upon first load?


Ctrl+F - I think they want you to use the new browser as a quick load like thing


----------



## d4vec4rter (Sep 28, 2022)

I've always thought of Komplete as "bloatware". Had it bundled (v12) with the Komplete Kontrol S49 I bought. Half the stuff I'd already got and the rest I never used. I only use Kontakt as a player but do have the full version and, as what seems to be the general opinion, an underwhelming upgrade.

Think I'll be happy enough to stick with version 6 for now.


----------



## R10k (Sep 28, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> There is no other way.


There are always other ways. They just have to get creative in their solution, because there's no chance every instrument is going to be updated for higher resolutions.


----------



## chrisav (Sep 28, 2022)

Maybe one day Kontakt will implement some kind of AI-upscaling solution for the old GUIs? 😅


----------



## grada (Sep 28, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> Ctrl+F - I think they want you to use the new browser as a quick load like thing


That doesen't work I guess since it recall search in my Cubase not in kontakt. Hmm I already made quick load suits my needs and made all categories. Strange they make that kind of turn and making things less flexible.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 28, 2022)

R10k said:


> There are always other ways. They just have to get creative in their solution, because there's no chance every instrument is going to be updated for higher resolutions.


Define "creative" in this context. 



davidson said:


> Can anyone confirm whether the NKI lightguides work direct with kontakt 7 now?


No, this is a feature request in the backlog.


----------



## zvenx (Sep 28, 2022)

MA-Simon said:


> ... ..
> 
> Edit: Good, the Sidepane is still here.


I was one of the testers who insisted the sidepane remain as an alternative (you don't have to use it you can use the new browser only).
Why? Cause I have been using it for the last 15+ years and feel strongly about new versions breaking workflows.
rsp


----------



## hayvel (Sep 28, 2022)

Is it right that there is no upscaling of the UI implemented? I mean, in the simplest possible way, that everything simply gets resized. Even if not as sharp as proper HiDPI graphics, it would at least be big enough to operate on a smaller 4k screen and probably work fine for most users. An advancement would be a smarter upscaling algo to resharpen the images.

Dynamically rendered fonts and Kontakt's standard UI elements, as vector graphics, could be crisp in all sizes.

I think there are ways to do it


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 28, 2022)

There is upscaling now across all DAWs (wasn't the case before).


----------



## Mr Greg G (Sep 28, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> Ctrl+F - I think they want you to use the new browser as a quick load like thing


Woa, that's bad...
The version number added to the dll file is quite annoying... Can't wait to lose 4 whole days redoing my template, yikes.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Sep 28, 2022)

I was quite shocked myself by the new quick load hotkey, but I’m going to try using the new browser instead.


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Sep 28, 2022)

zvenx said:


> I was one of the testers who insisted the sidepane remain as an alternative (you don't have to use it you can use the new browser only).
> Why? Cause I have been using it for the last 15+ years and feel strongly about new versions breaking workflows.
> rsp


THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Sep 28, 2022)

zvenx said:


> I was one of the testers who insisted the sidepane remain as an alternative (you don't have to use it you can use the new browser only).
> Why? Cause I have been using it for the last 15+ years and feel strongly about new versions breaking workflows.
> rsp


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Sep 28, 2022)

Well, I installed K7 today and I like the new way to mark a preset/snapshot as a favorite in the new browser. I have some remarks and questions though:

* Is it possible to mark the currently loaded instrument/snapshot as a a favorite directly in the instrument's gui or do I really have to go to the new browser, search the preset and select as favorite, the return to the instrument gui?

* Why in god's name is the right click to open the quick load gone???

* What use is the new browser if you load a new instrument there and the previously loaded instrument does not get replaced but the new one is stacked beneath the first instrument???


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Sep 28, 2022)

Why on earth can't they make the backend look more up-to-date and bigger???


----------



## nightjar (Sep 28, 2022)

MA-Simon said:


> I am sorry but that Kontrol Browser is awfull. I have never ever used tags and will never use that stuff.
> 
> What about the sample editing backend... is it resizeable? Is it bigger?
> 
> Edit: Good, the Sidepane is still here.


My edit to your post:

New Kontakt Browser is awful-LY GOOD!


----------



## MA-Simon (Sep 28, 2022)

zvenx said:


> I was one of the testers who insisted the sidepane remain as an alternative (you don't have to use it you can use the new browser only).
> Why? Cause I have been using it for the last 15+ years and feel strongly about new versions breaking workflows.
> rsp


Thank you so much!


----------



## babylonwaves (Sep 28, 2022)

Andreas Moisa said:


> * What use is the new browser if you load a new instrument there and the previously loaded instrument does not get replaced but the new one is stacked beneath the first instrument???


Click on the icon that looks like two squares, right to the library icon. This way Kontakt replaces the old instrument


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 28, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> I was quite shocked myself by the new quick load hotkey, but I’m going to try using the new browser instead.


Ctrl+F hotkey has been there since forever, actually... But it only works in standalone.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 28, 2022)

Andreas Moisa said:


> * Is it possible to mark the currently loaded instrument/snapshot as a a favorite directly in the instrument's gui or do I really have to go to the new browser, search the preset and select as favorite, the return to the instrument gui?


Currently you can only do this from the new browser.



Andreas Moisa said:


> * Why in god's name is the right click to open the quick load gone???


There was a clash between the old UI toolkit and the new UI toolkit about right click handling in the main rack area of Kontakt, so one thing had to give, sadly.



Andreas Moisa said:


> Why on earth can't they make the backend look more up-to-date and bigger???


It is an extremely complicated thing to do with many moving parts, we'll get there eventually but it needs to be done step by step.


----------



## homie (Sep 28, 2022)

The problem with the tag based browser is all the untagged stuff you may have. Tagging millions of patches/samples by hand is rather unrealistic. There would be some kind of auto tagging needed. Furthermore what if i don't like how things are tagged by third party vendors or AI?

I'm more of a tree navigator. So for me this new browser looks borderline useless. I would rather have a modernized quick load, not that new tag/grid solution.

From an UI/UX standpoint grids are often not the best solution for navigating large data sets anyway.


----------



## Voider (Sep 28, 2022)

The new orchestral factory library by Orchestral Tools? Sounds interesting! I'm curious what quality these samples will have, could be a really nice entry-level library for beginners too.


----------



## cg19 (Sep 28, 2022)

Voider said:


> The new orchestral factory library by Orchestral Tools? Sounds interesting! I'm curious what quality these samples will have, could be a really nice entry-level library for beginners too.




They're actually pretty damn good.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 28, 2022)

Maybe I missed it but what if we just want to upgrade to Kontakt 7 from Kontakt 6? Does anyone know when and how much this will be?


----------



## nightjar (Sep 28, 2022)

Voider said:


> The new orchestral factory library by Orchestral Tools? Sounds interesting! I'm curious what quality these samples will have, could be a really nice entry-level library for beginners too.


The new Kontakt Factory Library will really be attractive to new users considering the Komplete Now subscription option. This Factory Library plus some of the Play series and FX will be all some new users need to make some great music.


----------



## davidson (Sep 28, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> No, this is a feature request in the backlog.


This isn't aimed at you personally, but FFS, that's all I wanted from this 'new' version. They really are taking the p!ss classing this as a whole new big release.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Sep 28, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Can someone post the minimum requirements for K7 on a Mac?
> I’m using a MacPro Cheesegrater w/ Mojave
> 
> Thanks


K7 requires 10.15 Catalina, so won't work with Mojave.


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Sep 28, 2022)

homie said:


> From an UI/UX standpoint grids are often not the best solution for navigating large data sets anyway.


Exactly.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 28, 2022)

davidson said:


> This isn't aimed at you personally, but FFS, that's all I wanted from this 'new' version. They really are taking the p!ss classing this as a whole new big release.


There was plenty of work on the underpinnings of Kontakt to classify it as a big new release. Things will be clearer as they unfold moving forward.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Sep 28, 2022)

homie said:


> From an UI/UX standpoint grids are often not the best solution for navigating large data sets anyway.


This is an interesting point

I have always loved macOS Finder for the reason it has the tree navigation structure
Every time I am in Windows Explorer I miss it

With my mass of video and audio and misc media content


----------



## ism (Sep 28, 2022)

So all this progress in the realm of graphic and browing etc is all very cool (and I also appreciate just how important under the hood advanced to a platform are, even when they don't produce instant user gratification).


But wondering, does anyone have any sense of what the advances of K7 will mean for orchestral sampling, specifically?


----------



## sundrowned (Sep 28, 2022)

I'm quite interested in the new Native UI scripting mentioned in the faq. Doesn't seem to be out yet and no mention of it in the manual. Wondering how different it is to current ui scripting.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 28, 2022)

It's quite different.


----------



## davidson (Sep 28, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> There was plenty of work on the underpinnings of Kontakt to classify it as a big new release. Things will be clearer as they unfold moving forward.


Hmmm, I hope so. I'm sure you can see why there's so much frustration from a public point of view though. Whatever they may or may not have changed in the backend, nothing much has changed for the paying customer apart from what looks like a bolted on optional browser.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 28, 2022)

The browser itself will also grow and become more capable based on user feedback. Kontakt has had like half a dozen ways to browse for content, and neither of them is perfect. So let's see if it's possible to merge existing workflows into The One browser that could cover as many use cases as possible. I think it's possible, eventually.

But yes, it's entirely understandable that some might feel frustrated. On the other hand, there was plenty (and I really mean plenty!) of super positive feedback in the alpha and beta rounds regarding the new browser, so I wouldn't say it was the wrong move to make. Of course, everyone has their own favorite feature they miss (I have like a hundred of mine!), but the reality is that not everything can be done simultaneously and in one go.


----------



## Pier (Sep 28, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> Must be a Windows thing - I don't see that in Cubase on a Mac (6k screen)...


Oh that sucks...


----------



## Piotrek K. (Sep 28, 2022)

Those enormous images in new instruments (new factory library) are ridiculous, it's like new Big Knob thing but without any function (or maybe they have some function, other than being pretty, that I'm not aware of?). What a waste of space O_O


----------



## PeterN (Sep 28, 2022)

pass

or...


----------



## TonalDynamics (Sep 28, 2022)

iMovieShout said:


> Finally they sorted out the GUI, but apart from that I see no real change for anyone that has a large template setup with many many tracks. Probably very good for anyone that likes to find and select an instrument on the go.


Quickload 4eva


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 28, 2022)

not sure if anyone else has said this but I just looked at my purchase history in my NI account and K5 to K6 was $129 CAD. I'm actually not sure if I need to go up to the full K7 since most of the Full library requirements are likely to work better on K6 (8dio for example) for the next little while. Then hopefully there will be some deals when I need to jump to the full K7...


----------



## Pier (Sep 28, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Again, old libraries cannot be rescaled without producing high resolution graphics for each and every one of them! This is not something Kontakt can do by itself - it's on developer's side to do it. So the only thing you can get is upscaled existing libraries, which will result in blurriness.


Better to have it blurry than being so small it's unusable.

At 1:1 pixels on my 27'' monitor it's way too small IMO but what if someone is using a laptop with a hiDPI display?

Mario will K7 allow resizing of low DPI interfaces?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 28, 2022)

K7 already upscales on HiDPI displays, but a scaling option (like in Guitar Rig 6, Crush Pack, Mod Pack etc) is of course a must to happen eventually. Just don't ask me exactly when. :D


----------



## TonalDynamics (Sep 28, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> not sure if anyone else has said this but I just looked at my purchase history in my NI account and K5 to K6 was $129 CAD. I'm actually not sure if I need to go up to the full K7 since most of the Full library requirements are likely to work better on K6 (8dio for example) for the next little while. Then hopefully there will be some deals when I need to jump to the full K7...


Given the underwhelming nature of this release, I am not upgrading to K7 until there is some library that I absolutely _can not_ live without (which might be a long time since most of my favorite devs are moving away from Kontakt in any case)

Literally worst possible scenario for an end-user, having to keep paying money to a developer not because they keep improving the software, but because you are _forced_ to do so due to legacy contracts and licensing structures.

Kontakt hasn't had any real innovation in a decade and I will be delaying my upgrade as long as humanly possible.


----------



## Pier (Sep 28, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> is of course a must to happen eventually


I guess like the improved Massive X browser that is never coming...

Sorry for the sarcasm Mario. I know it's not up to you.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 28, 2022)

MX browser was improved quite considerably tho? (It's actually the same browser tech that is in K7 now, with some additional stuff).


----------



## Pier (Sep 28, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> MX browser was improved quite considerably tho?


There were changes, yes...

But IMO the biggest issue is better support for non official banks/presets. In this regard, it's still as bad as it was, no?


----------



## jtnyc (Sep 28, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> There was a clash between the old UI toolkit and the new UI toolkit about right click handling in the main rack area of Kontakt, so one thing had to give, sadly.


Quickload is something I've been using for many years. It's been populated and curated to great lengths. Having a shortcut to open and close it is an absolute must. I really hope they reinstate this essential function in an update because taking it away after all of these years is a step backwards in terms of workflow.

I downloaded the K7 player to check things out. The new KK browser looks clean and slick. I never liked KK and don't use it. I generally don't like these tag based browsers. As already stated by someone here, one persons sparkling is another's shrill... Main category yes, but all of the sub tagging just doesn't appeal to me and feels overly complicated (OMNISPHERE!) Quickload is the way for me. As simple or complicated as I want and inline with my personal way of organization.

The only thing that excited me in K7 is the background to snapshot lists and other lists that appear in the UI are now dark instead of white. Not revolutionary, but I've always hated those generic white backgrounds, so there's that.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 28, 2022)

Yeah all dropdown menus in Kontakt are now dark themed.


----------



## GtrString (Sep 28, 2022)

Hm, I wasn't particularly happy about the browsing system in Komplete Kontrol, and now it's coming to Kontakt. I wish there will be a switchable option on how to show and browse through your libraries..

Anyway, I'll do the Komplete 14 Ultimate update, I think. There is enough good stuff in there, imho..


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 28, 2022)

This browsing system is not exactly the same as in KK. For starters, it's not tied to just a sidepane which often yields in not enough results shown because the tag cloud takes up a lot of space. Layout is way cleaner and there's more room for search results etc.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Sep 28, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Ctrl+F hotkey has been there since forever, actually... But it only works in standalone.


Huh interesting, I never knew that due to just right clicking. Such a shame right-clicking no longer brings it up


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Sep 28, 2022)

Voider said:


> The new orchestral factory library by Orchestral Tools? Sounds interesting! I'm curious what quality these samples will have, could be a really nice entry-level library for beginners too.


It's pretty good, I like it!


----------



## Voider (Sep 28, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> It's pretty good, I like it!


Maybe it will convince me to finally upgrade my Kontakt 5.. are the choirs taken from any known OT library?


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Sep 28, 2022)

Voider said:


> Maybe it will convince me to finally upgrade my Kontakt 5.. are the choirs taken from any known OT library?


Nothing is taken from OT's libraries afaik, it's all new recordings/reused from the old factory library. The new strevoz factory library (omnia lite) is terrible, but the other choir is really good. Will be interesting to see what Omnia Full is like


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Sep 28, 2022)

This is the Strevoz Factory Library(omnia lite) vs the other Factory Library Choir
View attachment try 2.mp3


----------



## moon (Sep 28, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> This is the Strevoz Factory Library(omnia lite) vs the other Factory Library Choir
> View attachment try 2.mp3


Is the Strezov one first? Whichever it is, it sounds WAY better and much more realistic than the other one, at least on my phone speakers.


----------



## Voider (Sep 28, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> This is the Strevoz Factory Library(omnia lite) vs the other Factory Library Choir
> View attachment try 2.mp3


I think they both sound great! I can imagine the first one really adding huge value in a busy composition, that was a nice thick texture.


----------



## cg19 (Sep 28, 2022)

moon said:


> Is the Strezov one first? Whichever it is, it sounds WAY better and much more realistic than the other one, at least on my phone speakers.


First one definitely sounds better to me too.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Sep 28, 2022)

moon said:


> Is the Strezov one first? Whichever it is, it sounds WAY better and much more realistic than the other one, at least on my phone speakers.


The Strevoz one is first, to me it sounds weak and distant, it's like they've only included outriggers or ambient mics.


----------



## Piotrek K. (Sep 28, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> This is the Strevoz Factory Library(omnia lite) vs the other Factory Library Choir
> View attachment try 2.mp3



Damn, love the first one, really powerfull. The latter is just a pad compared to it. Of course I listened on a phone so maybe there are some nuances which make it terible, but core sound is awesome.


----------



## gst98 (Sep 28, 2022)

First one sounds great, nice and distant choir that will sit in a mix perfectly. Second sounds like an omnisphere choir pad. That coming with Kontakt is nuts for people getting started.


----------



## zvenx (Sep 28, 2022)

jtnyc said:


> Quickload is something I've been using for many years. It's been populated and curated to great lengths. Having a shortcut to open and close it is an absolute must. I really hope they reinstate this essential function in an update because taking it away after all of these years is a step backwards in terms of workflow.
> 
> .......


Hi, i too use Quickload a lot, but I only need the quickload section (right click now command f) when I am adding new stuff to it which usually only happens when I have a new library.. Accessing it in the bottom tab therefore happens very very very infrequently for me. Do you use the Quickload at the bottom very often?

Most times I use it from these two places:
rsp


----------



## wcreed51 (Sep 28, 2022)

Where are people getting K7? I don't see it on the NI website (which says October). What is the upgrade cost?


----------



## cg19 (Sep 28, 2022)

wcreed51 said:


> Where are people getting K7? I don't see it on the NI website (which says October). What is the upgrade cost?


As of now until October it's only included in Komplete 14.


----------



## MA-Simon (Sep 28, 2022)

My problem with the tag cloud is, that you could have a hundred usefull patches, but you just never dicover them, because they are never shown, or not tagged.

I like the normal side pane view, because you can clearly see all patches that are available.
And uh... *I know where they are after working with them for years*. For libraries to show up in the tag cloud would require each and every Kontakt library to make a Kontakt 7 Update, which... in reality, will never happen. I can't be arsed to tag stuff myself. I also don't get not beeing able to tag existing libraries. I can resave Kontakt nkis, so why not change tags?

Edit: Maybe all of this is stuff that is just not properly shown on video. 

I am unshure what UI scaling even means here. What is needed from a developer perspective.
Could you post a link to the graphic stats? Is it all scalable vector graphics or higher res png files?
What happens to fonts? What is the new standard resolution?

I should also clarify. I like that Kontakt is going forward. And I understand development (have to wrangle with stuff like this daily beeing in game development), so none of that is about your work. I just don't like the Komplete Kontrol style Browser. I have the latest 88keys NI Keyboard. The lights are pretty. But I never, ever use Komplete Kontrol, it just looks and feels so gimmicky. Like... a toy for some random DJ. But for actually making music? I don't see tools beeing developed for that.

There are new Sampler Options coming out, but Kontakt just stagnates. It is so frustrating. Mapping and editing options are still convoluted and complicated. No way of editing samples across multible mic positions. I can see why most developers wont bother with bug fixes, it's just not possible with the frustrating backend. Why not do an update for developers?


----------



## grada (Sep 28, 2022)

jtnyc said:


> Quickload is something I've been using for many years. It's been populated and curated to great lengths. Having a shortcut to open and close it is an absolute must. I really hope they reinstate this essential function in an update because taking it away after all of these years is a step backwards in terms of workflow.


Completely agree on this one!


----------



## davinwv (Sep 28, 2022)

@EvilDragon - In the new browser, how do you get back to the full list without the side pane of patches once you initially select a tile/library? Is there a way to do that? If so, I'm missing it.


----------



## AlexRuger (Sep 28, 2022)

I am in complete disbelief that NI decided to call the plugin "Kontakt 7," thus once again necessitating that we manually replace every instance of Kontakt 6 with Kontakt 7. I thought that the pain of moving from 5 to 6 would be fixed, due to calling the Kontakt 6 plugin just "Kontakt," but nope, back to explicate version numbers we go.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Sep 28, 2022)

AlexRuger said:


> I am in complete disbelief that NI decided to call the plugin "Kontakt 7," thus once again necessitating that we manually replace every instance of Kontakt 6 with Kontakt 7. I thought that the pain of moving from 5 to 6 would be fixed, due to calling the Kontakt 6 plugin just "Kontakt," but nope, back to explicate version numbers we go.


Why any company would do this baffles my mind. Izotope, FabFilter etc…it drives me crazy!


----------



## Wunderhorn (Sep 28, 2022)

So far - can there be anything said about stability 7 vs 6?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 28, 2022)

davinwv said:


> @EvilDragon - In the new browser, how do you get back to the full list without the side pane of patches once you initially select a tile/library? Is there a way to do that? If so, I'm missing it.


Ctrl+click the tile.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 28, 2022)

Jeremy Gillam said:


> Why any company would do this baffles my mind. Izotope, FabFilter etc…it drives me crazy!


So that you can explore new stuff and not potentially break your existing projects. It's simply a safer way to go.

Also, nobody is holding you at gunpoint to swap all your K6 instances with K7 _right now_...


----------



## Jrides (Sep 28, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> So that you can explore new stuff and not potentially break your existing projects. It's simply a safer way to go.
> 
> Also, nobody is holding you at gunpoint to swap all your K6 instances with K7 _right now_...


Any pointers on how to potentially address the overlapping content? Will we be able to move K6 content over to the K7 folder…. And make it available? Then delete the K6 library?


----------



## davinwv (Sep 28, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Ctrl+click the tile.


Thanks very much - for this & for all you do for this community!


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 28, 2022)

Jrides said:


> Any pointers on how to potentially address the overlapping content? Will we be able to move K6 content over to the K7 folder…. And make it available? Then delete the K6 library?


I guess in theory you could move the NKI folders, NKX monoliths, NKR and NICNT from old factory lib to the new one (I'm assuming you're talking mostly about Orchestral and Choir parts of it). It's a bit dirty and one wrong step (i.e. you click on reinstall in NA) and you lose both...


----------



## Jrides (Sep 28, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> I guess in theory you could move the NKI folders, NKX monoliths, NKR and NICNT from old factory lib to the new one (I'm assuming you're talking mostly about Orchestral and Choir parts of it). It's a bit dirty and one wrong step (i.e. you click on reinstall in NA) and you lose both...


Yeah. Just the stuff that was phased out for K7. I wouldn’t do this without backing the K-6 library up on HDD though. When you say lose both, I’m assuming you mean the K6 content I moved and the K6 folder I deleted? Hitting reinstall wouldn’t delete K7 right?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 28, 2022)

I mean if you put K6 factory lib content in K7 factory lib folder and at some point reinstall it from NA, you'd lose K6 content too IIRC. Maybe it's not a realistic scenario, because why would you do that. :Grin:


----------



## wcreed51 (Sep 28, 2022)

Is there still a VST2 plugin included?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 28, 2022)

No, K7 is VST3/AU/AAX only.


----------



## tcollins (Sep 28, 2022)

I feel like I'm missing something obvious, but how are people installing Kontakt 7 when only Kontakt 6 is available on NI's website?


----------



## lashman (Sep 28, 2022)

tcollins said:


> I feel like I'm missing something obvious, but how are people installing Kontakt 7 when only Kontakt 6 is available on NI's website?



K7 is available in Komplete right now


----------



## tcollins (Sep 28, 2022)

lashman said:


> K7 is available in Komplete right now


Thank-you.


----------



## lashman (Sep 28, 2022)

tcollins said:


> Thank-you.



no problem


----------



## TonalDynamics (Sep 28, 2022)

MA-Simon said:


> My problem with the tag cloud is, that you could have a hundred usefull patches, but you just never dicover them, because they are never shown, or not tagged.


I just want to second this; A tag-browsed browsing system (for any file or series of objects, but specifically patches in this case) is only as powerful as the users willingness and ability to _effectively_ tag everything bank-by-bank, plugin by plugin, over an extended period of time.

Thus its practical value is only theoretical in nature; lots of potential, but rarely realized.
And it's not even just tagging stuff, it's having an effective _system_ of tagging stuff, so that those patches will show up when cross-referencing not only the 'type' for instance, but the instrument family, genre, mood, range, etc. etc.

I use a combination of tree _and_ tag based (I co-opted Omnisphere's _excellent_ patch browser UI for this purpose with one of my own user banks replete with excellent tags, most of which are already built-in to Omni)

The former (tree) is Kontakt quickload, which took about 2 days to organize fully when I did my last template.

The latter is in a constant state of evolution, takes countless hours of experimentation to populate, and will likely never be 'finished'... so touting it as the central feature for a whole-number update of your software (what community members actually asked for this over the vast swathes of longstanding feature requests?) just seems like a poor allocation of development resources IMO.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 28, 2022)

TonalDynamics said:


> (what community members actually asked for this over the vast swathes of longstanding feature requests?) just seems like a poor allocation of development resources IMO


NI caters to way wider audiences than just VI-C alone, of course. There's a whole bunch of users out there really loving the new browser, which shows it's far from a poor allocation of resources.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Sep 28, 2022)

You know I'm not really that impressed with this new browser, you know what would have been so much better??? The ability to add custom libraries to the sidepanel to display them as if they where player libraries.


----------



## Mucusman (Sep 28, 2022)

I know being able to click on a patch and hear a sound sample has been available in Komplete Kontrol, but I never used Komplete Kontrol as I don't own any NI hardware and it seemed like another tool to get in the way of my workflow. But, now, having such audio snippets available as part of Kontakt's interface... I'm liking it a lot and see this as very useful (at least for my NKS encoded libraries that provide this functionality).


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 28, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> You know I'm not really that impressed with this new browser, you know what would have been so much better??? The ability to add custom libraries to the sidepanel to display them as if they where player libraries.


This is probably (my guess) not going to happen, since the new browser got this functionality. I wouldn't expect the Libraries tab to stay there forever, to be frank, as the new browser gains more and more features.



Mucusman said:


> (at least for my NKS encoded libraries that provide this functionality)


You could actually add previews even for non-NKS libraries yourself, if you ever feel the need for that. It's pretty obvious how to do so if you follow the file/folder structure of existing NKS libraries.


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 28, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> There was plenty of work on the underpinnings of Kontakt to classify it as a big new release. Things will be clearer as they unfold moving forward.


This is the only company I know of that can make a brand new release with hardly any new features and expect you to pay for an upgrade. But then the idea is eventually they will let you know why you pay for this upgrade. But for now they tell you nothing… ok, very Little that would be of interest to a composer. Seems a bit silly. I don’t think there’s any other company that would get away with this. Thanks for the info.

i’m just glad for now I have everything I need I don’t really buy libraries that much anymore. Otherwise this might really upset me. Lol


----------



## wcreed51 (Sep 28, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> No, K7 is VST3/AU/AAX only.


Bummer for those who use VE Pro. And sort of ironic after they took so long to implement.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 28, 2022)

I'm pretty sure Vienna will follow suit regarding VST3 hosting, if not really soon, then within next year.


----------



## jtnyc (Sep 28, 2022)

zvenx said:


> Hi, i too use Quickload a lot, but I only need the quickload section (right click now command f) when I am adding new stuff to it which usually only happens when I have a new library.. Accessing it in the bottom tab therefore happens very very very infrequently for me. Do you use the Quickload at the bottom very often?
> 
> Most times I use it from these two places:
> rsp


Yes, I only use it from the bottom. I don't like dropdown menus at all.


----------



## Release (Sep 28, 2022)

I seeing long lag times if I try to access a Multi from the drop down (Multi Rack). It's close to 10 seconds and beach balling (MacBook Pro I9). No issues at all in V6, it was instant.


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 28, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> I'm pretty sure Vienna will follow suit regarding VST3 hosting, if not really soon, then within next year.


Annnnnnd… another reason to avoid Kontakt 7. Besides just getting my VE Pro 7 templete finally updated to K6. Thanks!


----------



## zvenx (Sep 28, 2022)

Release said:


> I seeing long lag times if I try to access a Multi from the drop down (Multi Rack). It's close to 10 seconds and beach balling (MacBook Pro I9). No issues at all in V6, it was instant.


My experience too. My quickloads are practically unusable on mac and pc in K7.
rsp


----------



## Paj (Sep 28, 2022)

@EvilDragon: In the OP's K7 video, was that 'when you add a second library the first one doesn't play anymore' scenario really a new K7 issue or did the OP just not realize that he had his multi construction process set to automatically increment MIDI channels?

Paj
8^?


----------



## nightjar (Sep 28, 2022)

TonalDynamics said:


> I just want to second this; A tag-browsed browsing system (for any file or series of objects, but specifically patches in this case) is only as powerful as the users willingness and ability to _effectively_ tag everything bank-by-bank, plugin by plugin, over an extended period of time.
> 
> Thus its practical value is only theoretical in nature; lots of potential, but rarely realized.
> And it's not even just tagging stuff, it's having an effective _system_ of tagging stuff, so that those patches will show up when cross-referencing not only the 'type' for instance, but the instrument family, genre, mood, range, etc. etc.


The stage is being set for Machine Learning to quickly and effectively do the tagging... there is great potential here with the new browser design.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Sep 29, 2022)

Pier said:


> In K6 you can scale the whole UI, even if it renders in low DPI.
> 
> It's different in every DAW but in Cubase you enable that with the "allow window to be resized" option.
> 
> ...


Hi Pier,

I'm on Cubase, Windows and Kontakt 6 but I don't have that "Allow Window to be resized" option... Any specific steps to follow to get it to appear? 
Thanks.


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Sep 29, 2022)

AlexRuger said:


> I am in complete disbelief that NI decided to call the plugin "Kontakt 7," thus once again necessitating that we manually replace every instance of Kontakt 6 with Kontakt 7. I thought that the pain of moving from 5 to 6 would be fixed, due to calling the Kontakt 6 plugin just "Kontakt," but nope, back to explicate version numbers we go.


It is just beyond belief that they still don't get that...


----------



## StefanoM (Sep 29, 2022)

Hello Guys,

I use this topic on Kontakt 7 to inform my users that I have started converting Elements (and all its Snaphot Presets, like Dunescapes, Darkscapes, Factory etc...) and Elements Rhythms for Kontakt 7.

I am converting all Elements snapshot presets to NKI (User Snaphots are giving me problems with the new browser if loaded directly).

Elements Rhythms have all NKIs so, its ok with the new browser.

In addition I will also add the audio previews for Elements and Elements Rhythms, which is very cool.

It will be a long process of conversion.

So I ask for a little patience., as I am also working on Atlantis 2.

Cheers


----------



## Virtuoso (Sep 29, 2022)

TonalDynamics said:


> A tag-browsed browsing system (for any file or series of objects, but specifically patches in this case) is only as powerful as the users willingness and ability to _effectively_ tag everything bank-by-bank, plugin by plugin, over an extended period of time.


Just to reinforce why we really need the ability to tag libraries ourselves...

Yesterday I pointed out that the new Choir-Omnia library didn't have any tags, so if you clicked 'Choir', one thing that _wouldn't_ show up would be... the new Choir! Well, today they posted an update v.1.0.1. I wonder if it has now been tagged?

Turns out it has! But not quite how I would have tagged it. Firstly, it still isn't tagged as 'Choir', so if you search for Choir you will draw a blank (you will need to search for the more vague 'Vocal' category). Instead it is tagged as 'Female Choir', 'Male Choir' and 'Mixed Choir', which are subtags of the main 'Vocal' category, but distinct for some reason from the main 'Choir' category. 

Also, curiously, the Basses and Tenors are tagged as 'Female Choir'.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 29, 2022)

Paj said:


> @EvilDragon: In the OP's K7 video, was that 'when you add a second library the first one doesn't play anymore' scenario really a new K7 issue or did the OP just not realize that he had his multi construction process set to automatically increment MIDI channels?
> 
> Paj
> 8^?


If they were in the signle (mini) mode, loading a new instrument replaces the old one. That's the new behavior in K7.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 29, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> Firstly, it still isn't tagged as 'Choir', so if you search for Choir you will draw a blank (you will need to search for the more vague 'Vocal' category)


So in this case the situation is a bit more tricky.

NKS has had tag layout changes between versions 1.0 and 1.5, where a lot of tag types/subtypes were shuffled around for 1.5. So "Choir" type was merged into "Vocal", IIRC.

You probably have a library that was tagged with the deprecated pre-NKS 1.5 Choir type tag (for example, Sonokinetic Tutti Vox), that's why you see that tag there. But the current state of the matter with latest NKS is, Vocal is the main tag, then it has several choir subtypes.


----------



## Virtuoso (Sep 29, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> NKS has had tag layout changes between versions 1.0 and 1.5, where a lot of tag types/subtypes were shuffled around for 1.5. So "Choir" type was merged into "Vocal", IIRC.
> 
> You probably have a library that was tagged with the deprecated pre-NKS 1.5 Choir type tag (for example, Sonokinetic Tutti Vox), that's why you see that tag there.


Ah - that makes sense. That also explains why when I click 'Choir', the _only_ one that comes up is Tutti Vox and not the other 29 libraries that come up when I do a text search for 'choir'. I was scratching my head over that one!


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 29, 2022)

Reported it to my pal Ken at Sonokinetic, they should update the tagging of that one.


----------



## Virtuoso (Sep 29, 2022)

Having used it for a day now, I actually do really like the new browser. It's much faster than the legacy sidebar and has much more potential, but I have a couple of suggestions:-

- Along with the default A-Z, the ability to Sort by Developer. When putting together a project, I tend to think in terms of adding orchestral parts by developer (Spitfire/Heavyocity/Audiobro/Cinesamples etc) to keep a consistent sound, so that's how I always grouped libraries in the sidebar.

- I don't know where the thumbnail images are sourced from but they are really low resolution (maybe formatted for the tiny displays on the S series keyboards?). Seems a shame to have a Hi-DPi browser with such low quality images. Would be good if we could right click and replace them with better ones, which would also solve the issue of non-NKS and non-Player libraries showing up as dull grey folders.


----------



## Mike Stone (Sep 29, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> You know I'm not really that impressed with this new browser, you know what would have been so much better??? The ability to add custom libraries to the sidepanel to display them as if they where player libraries.


Exactly, the older browser (on the left side) is visually more compact and practical, maybe unless you have an enormous collection of sample libraries, which is not the case for the vast majority of people. Being able to add custom libraries here, instead of using the quick menu - that would be a more practical addition. Removing the old browser is a bad idea.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 29, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> but they are really low resolution (maybe formatted for the tiny displays on the S series keyboards?)


This is exactly the case, alas.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 29, 2022)

Mike Stone said:


> Removing the old browser is a bad idea.


Not if the new browser eventually manages to mimic the behavior of the Libraries tab. This is how you solve layers of tech debt - out with the old, in with the new, improved, and more flexible.


----------



## ZeroZero (Sep 29, 2022)

I had a few problems with Access 2, could not get it to load. Eventulally after weirs trouble shooting it loads with half of pictures missing. NI said they were never there, they were. Went back to Access I . I have had a lot of issues with lKontakt since version 1, in the early version, but NI do tend to sort these out. I will definitely leave K6 on my system.


----------



## ZeroZero (Sep 29, 2022)

Very underwhelmed with K7. the headline feature DPI I could not care less about, this is a music program, not photoshop. Besides NI are saying it does not work with many third party pics. Most of my nki’s have no visuals anyway so I either have th use the quick search thingy which I have to manually update or go into the antiquated windows view and use my unreliable memory to track down sounds. Kontakt 7 could have vastly improved the search functions and given us something like omnisphere.
I don’t know all of the features yet, but my score card is currently 0/10


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 29, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> this is a music program, not photoshop


Of course, but more and more monitors are HiDPI so it's becoming a necessity, regardless of the type of program.


----------



## ZeroZero (Sep 29, 2022)

Yes maybe so, but it’s not a headline feature


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 29, 2022)

Yes, yes it is - it is the most often heard feature request from just about everywhere.


----------



## ZeroZero (Sep 29, 2022)

Well you know Kontakt users better that I but you still can’t hear it. I hope there are better improvements


----------



## gst98 (Sep 29, 2022)

@EvilDragon I hope if the NI eventually remove the side loader, will there still be an ability to drag and drop multiple nkis? A side version of the new browser?

Also seeing as quickload is now not very quick, it seems like NI want to phase that out too eventually? is there going to be a replacement for loading non-player libraries?


----------



## Virtuoso (Sep 29, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> Kontakt 7 could have vastly improved the search functions and given us something like omnisphere.


But that's exactly what they've done. In the new browser, you select the Sound Types you want (and optionally the Character) and it will instantly show you the libraries and presets with those sounds. Just like Omnisphere.

Say I want a harpsichord. I click Piano/Keys - Harpsichord and boom - there are 3 libraries. I pick Sonuscore's 'The Orchestra Complete' and it shows me the 26 presets (out of 956!) which have a harpsichord. And again, just like Omnisphere, you can preview the sound before you load the library.


----------



## davidson (Sep 29, 2022)

I just had a quick 5 minute play with K7 and I'm getting the error below for one of my libraries when I try to load a preset via the new browser;






If I load the preset via the main patch in the 'old' browser and then choose the snapshot, it all loads as it should. I tried batch resaving and also, when I point the preset to the correct folder it loads but then the next preset has the same issue. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## davidson (Sep 29, 2022)

Also, the graphics for almost all instruments (not just the one mentioned above) do this for a couple of seconds before loading in properly. FWIW, the example below was Outputs analog brass and winds.






This is in logic, latest version, latest OS, M1 max.


----------



## davidson (Sep 29, 2022)

So I added a track to a project using K7. I shut the project down and just now tried to reopen it and got this;






No sound would come from the plug and I couldnt open kontakt. I sense another massive-x sh!tshow on the way with a rushed product release. I'll be staying well away for the foreseeable.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 29, 2022)

gst98 said:


> I hope if the NI eventually remove the side loader, will there still be an ability to drag and drop multiple nkis? A side version of the new browser?


Drag&dropping of NKIs/NKMs from Finder/Explorer would of course continue to work, I think basically forever. Side version of the new browser is also a logged feature request.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 29, 2022)

davidson said:


> I just had a quick 5 minute play with K7 and I'm getting the error below for one of my libraries when I try to load a preset via the new browser;
> 
> <snip>
> 
> If I load the preset via the main patch in the 'old' browser and then choose the snapshot, it all loads as it should. I tried batch resaving and also, when I point the preset to the correct folder it loads but then the next preset has the same issue. Anyone have any ideas?


So here's the tricky thing with non-Player Kontakt libraries that have snapshots - snapshots store the path to the NKI they need as an _absolute path_, which means they would work only on the computer they were created on. To resolve this, you would need to resave each snapshot from Kontakt one by one, loading the main Momentum NKI then using the snapshot browser in instrument header.

Or... you could also upgrade Momentum to the relatively new Kontakt Player version, and that one doesn't have these issues! Log into your ISW account and check out Deals.


----------



## davidson (Sep 29, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Or... you could also upgrade Momentum to the relatively new Kontakt Player version, and that one doesn't have these issues!


Thats what i have, the player version, and the problem happens when i try to open the presets from the new browser. The library has a single NKI with snapshot presets (which load fine). So do i need to ask Impact Soundworks about updating their library, and any other dev that uses snapshots?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 29, 2022)

davidson said:


> Thats what i have, the player version, and the problem happens when i try to open the presets from the new browser. The library has a single NKI with snapshot presets (which load fine). So do i need to ask Impact Soundworks about updating their library, and any other dev that uses snapshots?


Hmmm ok weird. It works just fine over here with the Player version of the library. Try reinstalling it?


----------



## davidson (Sep 29, 2022)

Reinstalling what, kontakt or momentum?


----------



## davidson (Sep 29, 2022)

So my old snapshots from the pre-player version of momentum were still there in my user folder so I'm assuming that may be causing issues. I've deleted those and went to rescan my database but the database sections missing from kontakt 7's options now. Has that been pulled for some reason @EvilDragon ? Is there any other way to rescan?


----------



## jtnyc (Sep 29, 2022)

gst98 said:


> Also seeing as quickload is now not very quick, it seems like NI want to phase that out too eventually? is there going to be a replacement for loading non-player libraries?


I know this is just speculation, but getting rid of Quickload would be a total and utter disaster for me. It would turn using Kontakt from fast and easy navigation of my libraries to..... ugh, I don't even want to think about it. 

Not only should NI keep Quickload, they should look to improve it. It is indispensable in an environment like Kontakt where the content is so varied.

Quickload forever!


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 29, 2022)

davidson said:


> Reinstalling what, kontakt or momentum?


Momentum.



davidson said:


> So my old snapshots from the pre-player version of momentum were still there in my user folder so I'm assuming that may be causing issues. I've deleted those and went to rescan my database but the database sections missing from kontakt 7's options now. Has that been pulled for some reason @EvilDragon ? Is there any other way to rescan?


The new browser replaces the old Database. Rescan is done automatically on opening Kontakt now.

And yeah old snapshots from non-Player version sticking around seems to be the culprit here.


----------



## Voider (Sep 29, 2022)

davidson said:


> Also, the graphics for almost all instruments (not just the one mentioned above) do this for a couple of seconds before loading in properly. FWIW, the example below was Outputs analog brass and winds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful art, why don't you sell that as NFT


----------



## Pier (Sep 29, 2022)

LudovicVDP said:


> Hi Pier,
> 
> I'm on Cubase, Windows and Kontakt 6 but I don't have that "Allow Window to be resized" option... Any specific steps to follow to get it to appear?
> Thanks.


Hmmm no idea. You just have to right click on that spot and the menu appears.

Maybe this option was only introduced in Cubase 12?


----------



## davidson (Sep 29, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Momentum.
> 
> 
> The new browser replaces the old Database. Rescan is done automatically on opening Kontakt now.
> ...


So there's no way to manually force a rescan on a library any longer? Re-opening kontakt doesnt rescan my library.


----------



## TonalDynamics (Sep 29, 2022)

nightjar said:


> The stage is being set for Machine Learning to quickly and effectively do the tagging... there is great potential here with the new browser design.


So we should all just pay up for 'potential'?

Not sold.


----------



## TonalDynamics (Sep 29, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> Kontakt 7 could have vastly improved the search functions and given us something like omnisphere.


Omnisphere's patch browser is something of a minor masterpiece imo; their combination of tags _and_ *boolean* search filters allows for an incredible degree of sorting custom patches.

I've co-opted it to use as the reference database for all my sounds.


----------



## TonalDynamics (Sep 29, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> Just to reinforce why we really need the ability to tag libraries ourselves...


Wait, are you saying you _can't_ tag items yourself?
Cause that's utterly ridiculous if true...


----------



## JDK88 (Sep 29, 2022)

Used it a bit, I don't like K7. Too flashy, not very practical.


----------



## davidson (Sep 29, 2022)

So another couple of hours has gone by and I still can't get this sorted. I don't seem to be able to download momentum via native access. Im trying to reinstall and it says download started but it wont appear in my downloads list. I've already granted NA and the daemon full disk access. What more casn I do, sacrifice my first born to the NI gods? What an absolute waste of a day, I should have stuck with K6 and native access 1.


----------



## Laddy (Sep 29, 2022)

I really like the new browser! I have only tried the Player version so far (not gonna update Komplete 13 right now), but for me it's much quicker to find stuff than with the old library view, with it's neverending vertical scrolling. 
But at least one library doesn't show up (the original Spitfire Albion library). It's visible in the old library view, but not in the new grid view.


----------



## Laddy (Sep 29, 2022)

Possibility to filter by vendor in the new library view, could that be an idea?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 29, 2022)

davidson said:


> So another couple of hours has gone by and I still can't get this sorted. I don't seem to be able to download momentum via native access.


Momentum is not deployed via Native Access at all. You need to use Pulse to download it. NA is just used to authorize it.



Laddy said:


> Possibility to filter by vendor in the new library view, could that be an idea?


You should be able to search by vendor via text input.


----------



## Laddy (Sep 29, 2022)

Laddy said:


> Possibilty to filter by vendor in library view, could that be an idea?





EvilDragon said:


> You should be able to search by vendor via text input.


Yeah, I know. So it's not a huge miss. Maybe it could give a bit more overview over what you have available, and maybe you don't remember the names of the vendor. But it would clutter the page a bit.


----------



## Paj (Sep 29, 2022)

@EvilDragon: I just ran NativeAccess and I see Kontakt 7 Player under the Not Installed tab. Does it overwrite anything in Kontakt 6? Does it co-exist with Kontakt 6 (Like K5 does with K6)? I'm not talking about the Player versions; I'm referring to the Full/Retail versions.

Thanks, in advance.

Paj
8^)


----------



## davidson (Sep 29, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Momentum is not deployed via Native Access at all. You need to use Pulse to download it. NA is just used to authorize it.


Ffs lol, thanks for the heads up. The fact native access gives me a reinstall option and adds it to the download queue is pretty damn confusing.


----------



## AlexRuger (Sep 29, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> So that you can explore new stuff and not potentially break your existing projects. It's simply a safer way to go.
> 
> Also, nobody is holding you at gunpoint to swap all your K6 instances with K7 _right now_...


But why then was Kontakt 6 just called "Kontakt?"


----------



## novaburst (Sep 29, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> I'm pretty sure Vienna will follow suit regarding VST3 hosting, if not really soon, then within next year.


This is perhaps a VEpro 8 but i think VST3 has lost its flavour, maybe the urgency is not quite like before.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Sep 29, 2022)

Laddy said:


> But at least one library doesn't show up (the original Spitfire Albion library). It's visible in the old library view, but not in the new grid view.


You sure it's not showing as a grey folder? Mine shows that way.


----------



## novaburst (Sep 29, 2022)

nightjar said:


> The stage is being set for Machine Learning to quickly and effectively do the tagging... there is great potential here with the new browser design.


I think it will make sense if NI goes for a deliberate ecosystem, this may be the thinking behind it


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 29, 2022)

davidson said:


> Ffs lol, thanks for the heads up. The fact native access gives me a reinstall option and adds it to the download queue is pretty damn confusing.


NA2 is buggy :(



Paj said:


> @EvilDragon: I just ran NativeAccess and I see Kontakt 7 Player under the Not Installed tab. Does it overwrite anything in Kontakt 6? Does it co-exist with Kontakt 6 (Like K5 does with K6)? I'm not talking about the Player versions; I'm referring to the Full/Retail versions.
> 
> Thanks, in advance.
> 
> ...


It's a side by side install.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 29, 2022)

novaburst said:


> but i think VST3 has lost its flavour, maybe the urgency is not quite like before.


Yes, yes there is urgency, because VST2 is not going to be supported on Apple Silicon at all.


----------



## Laddy (Sep 29, 2022)

Dr.Quest said:


> You sure it's not showing as a grey folder? Mine shows that way.


I can't see it, no.


----------



## Release (Sep 29, 2022)

Please tell me that trying to do _anything_ through the "Disk" icon in 7 is being worked on as we speak (New instrument, saving, batch resave etc). It's _glacially_ slow in opening, closing.... really anything you try to do. Same with the Multi Rack dropdown. 

This will take a LOT of getting used to with the new browser: If you have long file names, they all get cut off because the spacing of the columns and the horizontal scroll. It'd be nice if you could adjust the width of the columns.


----------



## Virtuoso (Sep 29, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> the thumbnails are really low resolution (maybe formatted for the tiny displays on the S series keyboards?)





EvilDragon said:


> This is exactly the case, alas.


I've now installed Native Access 2 (it's required to get Ozone 10) and I see that the thumbnails are much higher quality. It's clearly pulling them from a different source to NA1.

At the moment, thumbnails look great/hi-res in NA2 and jagged/low-res in K7. I tried deleting the NI Resources folder and pal.db and then forcing a refresh in NA2, but it's made no difference to the K7 browser.

@EvilDragon Is there a way of getting the K7 browser to use the same thumbnail resources as NA2?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 29, 2022)

No idea, tbh.


----------



## Paj (Sep 29, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> NA2 is buggy :(
> 
> 
> It's a side by side install.


Thank you for the quick reply. It looks like you're being swamped. Thanks again.

Paj
8^)


----------



## thevisi0nary (Sep 29, 2022)

Removing quickload via right click is such a ridiculous decision. What were they thinking?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 29, 2022)

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/kontakt-7-in-action.130345/page-4#post-5188929


----------



## Pablocrespo (Sep 29, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/kontakt-7-in-action.130345/page-4#post-5188929


So quickload is going to be phased out?
I know you take a lot of heat here Mario, and we thank you for being here….but a lot of us think that this payed upgrade brings more trouble than good stuff.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Sep 29, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/kontakt-7-in-action.130345/page-4#post-5188929


Yes I saw that. I understand, but to not even implement an alternative via at least a shortcut within the daw means there is nothing quick about quickload in K7. My entire workflow is centered around quickload.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 29, 2022)

Keyboard shortcuts across DAWs are a very very tricky subject... What works in one host may not work in another etc.



Pablocrespo said:


> So quickload is going to be phased out?


I did not say that nor imply.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Sep 29, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Keyboard shortcuts across DAWs are a very very tricky subject... What works in one host may not work in another etc.
> 
> 
> I did not say that nor imply.


How about a midi assignment? Then it could be used with something assignable. Anything is better than nothing, though nothing will be as easy as a right click.


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Sep 29, 2022)

Are the FL2 Orchestral Tools recordings new? What instruments and what size?


----------



## cg19 (Sep 29, 2022)

Jrettetsoh said:


> Are the FL2 Orchestral Tools recordings new? What instruments and what size?


The old VSL orchestra has been completely replaced with the new Orchestral Tools stuff, it sounds really good and I hope we get some demos.

What do you mean by size?


----------



## Pier (Sep 29, 2022)

cg19 said:


> The old VSL orchestra has been completely replaced with the new Orchestral Tools stuff


I wonder why NI decided to go with OT for this considering they are moving away from Kontakt to Sine.


----------



## nightjar (Sep 29, 2022)

Pier said:


> I wonder why NI decided to go with OT for this considering they are moving away from Kontakt to Sine.


It is sort of odd... makes wonder if something is going on behind the scenes in merging technologies?


----------



## ZeroZero (Sep 29, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> But that's exactly what they've done. In the new browser, you select the Sound Types you want (and optionally the Character) and it will instantly show you the libraries and presets with those sounds. Just like Omnisphere.
> 
> Say I want a harpsichord. I click Piano/Keys - Harpsichord and boom - there are 3 libraries. I pick Sonuscore's 'The Orchestra Complete' and it shows me the 26 presets (out of 956!) which have a harpsichord. And again, just like Omnisphere, you can preview the sound before you load the library.


There are two types of nki , the banner ones sith the pics, and the non banner ones, which on my system is the vast majority. Unless I do not understand, which is entirely possible. These are navigated via a tree


----------



## TonalDynamics (Sep 29, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> These are navigated via a tree


So you should feel right at home, then?

😏


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 29, 2022)

grada said:


> Completely agree on this one!


I haven't updated yet and am a little confused by all of this. Did they remove Quickload completely, or did they only remove the shortcut?


----------



## Jack All (Sep 29, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> I haven't updated yet and am a little confused by all of this. Did they remove Quickload completely, or did they only remove the shortcut?


Quickload is still there.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 29, 2022)

davidson said:


> Also, the graphics for almost all instruments (not just the one mentioned above) do this for a couple of seconds before loading in properly. FWIW, the example below was Outputs analog brass and winds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Question... Are you using Logic with Rosetta 2 DISABLED?
That may seem like an odd thing to ask but...

The main reason I still don't use Logic 'natively' is because I've seen this exact same behavior with Kontakt 6, only when running Logic natively. If I run Logic with Rosetta 2 enabled I never get scrambled graphics like this... It's basically the single solitary reason why I still use Logic with R2 enabled.

And while the issue is definitely partially, if not mostly related to Kontakt, AFAICT it's a larger issue with Logic 10.7 because Omnisphere and various other instruments all display some kind of erratic graphics behavior like 1-2 second delays before UI's are displayed when inserting an instrument, a half second delay before displaying the UI when re-opening an instrument, etc.

Kontkat 6 running natively below, same behavior. 
You can also see that some instrument UI's randomly don't scale.

I've never had any of the issues above if I run Logic with R2 enabled, and I'm working in Logic more or less every day... Just saying, although Kontakt by far has it the worst, I think Apple or the Logic dev team have graphics-related issues of their own they need to sort out. (But this should still be reported to NI. Kontakt seems to have a rather extreme case...)


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 29, 2022)

Jack All said:


> Quickload is still there.


Phew!


----------



## thevisi0nary (Sep 29, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> I haven't updated yet and am a little confused by all of this. Did they remove Quickload completely, or did they only remove the shortcut?


I mean it's there, but it's kind of pointless without a shortcut unless you always leave it open. Who wants to navigate through menu items just to get to another menu every time you want to load a patch. It's supposed to be quick, its in the name!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Sep 29, 2022)

babylonwaves said:


> Click on the icon that looks like two squares, right to the library icon. This way Kontakt replaces the old instrument


I'm not seeing this. Could you post a screen shot?


----------



## babylonwaves (Sep 29, 2022)

Dr.Quest said:


> I'm not seeing this. Could you post a screen shot?


I can't right now but look at this screenshot (which I took from the picture above). Before you ask - this is Kontakt 6 but the Icon is the same, it's just more to the left in Kontakt 7.


----------



## gamma-ut (Sep 29, 2022)

Pier said:


> I wonder why NI decided to go with OT for this considering they are moving away from Kontakt to Sine.



I doubt there’s much behind it other than coming up with a financial arrangement for licensing. They used VSL for the previous series who have had their own software since forever.


----------



## ZeroZero (Sep 30, 2022)

cg19 said:


> They're actually pretty damn good.



Can you recommend a “ learn Japanese in 24 hrs course please”


----------



## Alvaro PaivaB (Sep 30, 2022)

Personally, I would have been happy with improvements as simple, current or logical as, for example, K7 not jumping back to bank 1-16 tab by default when you delete all the instruments in another bank tab (17-32, 33-48, 49-64)...or K7 allowing us to drag/move an instrument (or even better, a group of instruments), from one bank tab to another...or at least option-clicking on any instrument company logo area to collapse all instruments on that tab.

Is it really that hard to offer an option to download/install K7 as "Kontakt.aaxplugin" or .component or .vst3 instead of "Kontakt 7"? Don't they know we use templates and VEPro? 🤦‍♂️

NI (like a couple of other companies), is clearly listening closely to the wider "social media" community of music creators that care a lot about appearance...and not so much to the media scoring / power users community.

Their prerogative of course, but it's shameful that you take these many years to update a product, and come up charging for a facade makeover, while excusing yourself: "because the back-end is old, but it works and we don't want to break it".
Come on, now, you can't be serious. 

hurt P.S. you know what? many parts of your silly K7 STILL look very 90s/early 2000s "Macromedia Flash" era, you NI fools


----------



## davidson (Sep 30, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> NA2 is buggy :(


Even NI support have been recommending me to check my security settings, restarting my mac, reinstalling native access....the usual boilerplate responses, so thanks for pointing out the pulse issue.

I don't suppose you know why we can't navigate through presets in K7 using the cursor keys do you, but you can in KK (mac, logic)? Works fine in standalone.


----------



## davidson (Sep 30, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> Question... Are you using Logic with Rosetta 2 DISABLED?
> That may seem like an odd thing to ask but...
> 
> The main reason I still don't use Logic 'natively' is because I've seen this exact same behavior with Kontakt 6, only when running Logic natively. If I run Logic with Rosetta 2 enabled I never get scrambled graphics like this... It's basically the single solitary reason why I still use Logic with R2 enabled.
> ...


Yep, I'm running native. I've only had the issue in kontakt 7 as far as I remember. I'd often get a screen resizing issue in K6 (window cut off), but the scrambled graphics have only been this bad with K7. I'll buzz both NI and Apple about it - see if their great minds can get their act together 

Rosetta for me is _super_ unstable, and apart from these graphical issues, native is so bloody good I can't see myself ever leaving it now!


----------



## davidson (Sep 30, 2022)

Ok, so I redownloaded momentum, native access sees it as all installed, and now it doesnt show up in the kontakt 7 browser at all. I give up


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 30, 2022)

Pier said:


> I wonder why NI decided to go with OT for this considering they are moving away from Kontakt to Sine.


OT still works on Kontakt libraries and is a partner with NI.


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Sep 30, 2022)

davidson said:


> Ok, so I redownloaded momentum, native access sees it as all installed, and now it doesnt show up in the kontakt 7 browser at all. I give up


Just chiming in: NA says that my Momentum installation needs repairing. But I don't have Momentum from Impact Soundworks. However I have Momentum from Big Fish Audio installed, which shouldn't appear there at all. Maybe you have the same sort of mix-up going on?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 30, 2022)

BFA Momentum is not a Kontakt library (at least not anymore, it used to be a non-Player library but they made it into a separate program) so it would never show up in NA.


----------



## davidson (Sep 30, 2022)

Andreas Moisa said:


> Just chiming in: NA says that my Momentum installation needs repairing. But I don't have Momentum from Impact Soundworks. However I have Momentum from Big Fish Audio installed, which shouldn't appear there at all. Maybe you have the same sort of mix-up going on?


Thanks for the suggestion but no, I don't own that. Maybe NA2 just hates the word 'momentum'?


----------



## novaburst (Sep 30, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Yes, yes there is urgency, because VST2 is not going to be supported on Apple Silicon at all.


Was not aware of that, there are still major developer still developing both VST 2 and 3 some are aware of issues of programs that that don't work with VST 3

So many plugins, software still being used in VST 2 maybe stopping users from updating for a while, as some of the programs with VST 2 are very important and needed 

Plus going through the agro oh glitches


----------



## nightjar (Sep 30, 2022)

novaburst said:


> Was not aware of that, there are still major developer still developing both VST 2 and 3 some are aware of issues of programs that that don't work with VST 3
> 
> So many plugins, software still being used in VST 2 maybe stopping users from updating for a while, as some of the programs with VST 2 are very important and needed
> 
> Plus going through the agro oh glitches


'Tis the glory of punctuated evolution....


----------



## Mr Greg G (Sep 30, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> Can you recommend a “ learn Japanese in 24 hrs course please”


I've got you covered, you can even do pushups at the same time


----------



## TonalDynamics (Sep 30, 2022)

Mr Greg G said:


> I've got you covered, you can even do pushups at the same time



You just made the day of half the guys in this thread.


----------



## davidson (Sep 30, 2022)

Mr Greg G said:


> I've got you covered, you can even do pushups at the same time



Terrible push-up form, 1/10.


----------



## grada (Sep 30, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> I haven't updated yet and am a little confused by all of this. Did they remove Quickload completely, or did they only remove the shortcut?


Its here but they removed shortcut for it (Right Click) which I find very convenient. And somehow always when you load instance you get splash of new browser as members mentioned like they force you to use that. Still couldnt figure out if you can turn that off on loading new instance.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 30, 2022)

Press this button to go back to the multi view and browser won't open on load then.


----------



## novaburst (Sep 30, 2022)

nightjar said:


> 'Tis the glory of punctuated evolution....


Hopeful that Devs will still continue with VST 2 at least untill we have a very one on the same page, as VST3

I only use Kontakt in VEPro so you can see what will happen if I use Kontakt 7, 

I am for future development, but I think Kontakt is a major player in this software world and perhaps should of held onto VST2 a little longer while still making VST3 as an option, simply because it plays a major part in music creation,


----------



## cg19 (Sep 30, 2022)

Here's a walkthrough of the new orchestral samples in the factory library.



And honestly, for something that comes free with Kontakt, this actually sounds really good.


----------



## Nashi_VI (Sep 30, 2022)

cg19 said:


> Here's a walkthrough of the new orchestral samples in the factory library.
> 
> 
> 
> And honestly, for something that comes free with Kontakt, this actually sounds really good.



there is also a video by our guy...Guy.... about Kontakt 7, and he confirmed no true legato as the japanese Vtuber suggested sadly


----------



## peterharket (Sep 30, 2022)

Hi! By chance I figured out how to download Kontakt 7 Player before the release in October.
See the walkthrough below!


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 30, 2022)

davidson said:


> Yep, I'm running native. I've only had the issue in kontakt 7 as far as I remember. I'd often get a screen resizing issue in K6 (window cut off), but the scrambled graphics have only been this bad with K7. I'll buzz both NI and Apple about it - see if their great minds can get their act together
> 
> Rosetta for me is _super_ unstable, and apart from these graphical issues, native is so bloody good I can't see myself ever leaving it now!


Hey @davidson it looks like Guy Michelmore has the same graphics glitch with the AS native version of Kontakt 7 in Cubase. Looks like it's a universal issue NI need to fix on M1 if Kontakt is running natively.... If you've already opened a ticket feel free to send them this screenshot, if you want to link them to the video it happens at 11:19...


----------



## Lhotse (Sep 30, 2022)

I´m having a blank screen here, with the standalone and VSt3 in Cubase - Windows 10 - Video Card and OpenGL 3.3 with updated drivers. Could anyone help me please?


----------



## davidson (Sep 30, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> Hey @davidson it looks like Guy Michelmore has the same graphics glitch with the AS native version of Kontakt 7 in Cubase. Looks like it's a universal issue NI need to fix on M1 if Kontakt is running natively.... If you've already opened a ticket feel free to send them this screenshot, if you want to link them to the video it happens at 11:19...


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 30, 2022)

Interesting that OT dropped Kontakt but then did a factory library for them. Sounds like a complex business relationship lol! I'm glad the factory sounds are improved


----------



## YaniDee (Sep 30, 2022)

Kontakt Player 7 appeared in my Native Access..I'm tempted to try it, but before I do..can anyone tell me if it will affect (screw up) my K6 installation in any way? Thanks.


----------



## Paj (Sep 30, 2022)

peterharket said:


> Hi! By chance I figured out how to download Kontakt 7 Player before the release in October.
> See the walkthrough below!



Like YaniDee just posted, just run Native access. K7 Player will appear ready for download and installation in the "Not Installed" tab. As per EvilDragon's assurances, it hasn't broken anything in my K5 and K6 (both full/retail) installations. I'm not really familiar with the Player version---haven't had the need to use it since . . . I don't know! Therefore, I can't really comment on what it doesn't do. I can say that the K7 Player did run my original Epica, Phaedra and VI.One libraries, which I believe were all originally K2 libraries. Backward compatibility is a primary concern for me. 


Paj
8^)


----------



## mixedmoods (Sep 30, 2022)

I must say that I really like the new Browser. Especially the pre-listening function and the possiblitily to add non player libraries.
Does anyone know if it is possible to add custom images to the Non-Player Libraries to replace the boring folder icon?


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 30, 2022)

Hey is anyone else finding issues with the RR in the OT orchestral short arts in the K7 new library? I tried to use velocity and mod to avoid the spikes and it sounds like 1 layer in particular is suspect but it makes them hard to use. Not that I really need to since I have a plethora of OT full libraries but still…


----------



## jtnyc (Sep 30, 2022)

YaniDee said:


> Kontakt Player 7 appeared in my Native Access..I'm tempted to try it, but before I do..can anyone tell me if it will affect (screw up) my K6 installation in any way? Thanks.


No it won't. I installed it and it's running side by side with K6 on Mac


----------



## stigbn (Oct 1, 2022)

I understand that there's a new factory library, and that is fine... but will the old vsl-patches disappear when upgrading or do I have to keep two versions of kontakt? I have a lot of projects using especially the old orchestral percussion and the harp.


----------



## homie (Oct 1, 2022)

stigbn said:


> I understand that there's a new factory library, and that is fine... but will the old vsl-patches disappear when upgrading or do I have to keep two versions of kontakt? I have a lot of projects using especially the old orchestral percussion and the harp.


No, the old Factory Library wont disappear. Just keep both libraries installed.


----------



## novaburst (Oct 1, 2022)

Lhotse said:


> I´m having a blank screen here, with the standalone and VSt3 in Cubase - Windows 10 - Video Card and OpenGL 3.3 with updated drivers. Could anyone help me please?


Have you tried turning open GL off,

I started to get high CPU usage with certain plugins, i raised a ticket and was advised to turn Open GL off inside the plugin, the CPU usage drop drastically


----------



## Niv Schrieber (Oct 1, 2022)

I'm a little confused , When can we expect to be able to upgrade to kontakt 7 full as a standalone outside of the whole komplete collection? I don't want nor need to buy komplete standard (native instruments site states that it is there from standard and above) but I can't seem to find any info about the release of kontakt 7 full ( not player).


----------



## mixedmoods (Oct 1, 2022)

Niv Schrieber said:


> I'm a little confused , When can we expect to be able to upgrade to kontakt 7 full as a standalone outside of the whole komplete collection? I don't want nor need to buy komplete standard (native instruments site states that it is there from standard and above) but I can't seem to find any info about the release of kontakt 7 full ( not player).











KONTAKT 7: The do-it-all instrument platform


KONTAKT 7 is the latest evolution of the flagship instrument platform from Native Instruments – now with overhauled Factory Library and a revamped browser.




www.native-instruments.com


----------



## TomislavEP (Oct 1, 2022)

I've just watched the "K7 in action" video by Guy Michelmore as well as a few others about K14S in general. Frankly, after the initial excitement, I'm more and more underwhelmed by the changes although I will probably update in the future. I'm still on K12 + Noire at the moment.

The new categories browser is nice and seems quite useful, however, I still have and regularly use a lot more open Kontakt libraries than Kontakt Player ones. From what I've seen, the new browser has the options for displaying and organizing OF libraries, but they seem a bit messy and cluttered to me. I'm hoping that QuickLaunch won't go away anytime soon. Also, the generic folder icons amongst all those shining thumbnails look rather ugly.

Speaking of KFL2, the new orchestral category does sound much better than the legacy one. However, I've also noticed that seems to be a large quantity of older content. For example, I could swear that the choir category is identical, just with a new GUI and a few additional controls. I even spotted a few synth and acoustic sounds that have the same preset names as they had in the original KFL. It looks like they've done something similar in Guitar Rig 6 - most of the content is sonically the same but with a new facelift. BTW, as gorgeous and modern as these new wallpapers in KFL2 look, at the same time, they feel a bit infantile for an industry-standard product (IMO).

All in all, I almost certainly won't update before the next SoS sale. There are some nice new features in K7 and K14, but I was expecting a bit more. Of course, I'm sure that there are a lot of "under the hood" improvements in K7 that will show over time.


----------



## davinwv (Oct 1, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Ctrl+click the tile.


I finally tried this on Windows 10 x64, and it didn't work. Any other ideas?


----------



## davidson (Oct 1, 2022)

Kontakt 7 hijacks your keyboard in logic with certain libraries, so you need to click out of it to be able to use keyboard shortcuts again. I'm absolutely done with this software for the time being, it wasn't ready for public release IMO.


----------



## method1 (Oct 1, 2022)

One of the best things about Kontakt 6 was the VST just being called "Kontakt" - so much better for backward compatibility - with k7 now being a new version, the necessity for having multiple versions installed seems to be ingrained again!


----------



## TonalDynamics (Oct 1, 2022)

Jack All said:


> Quickload is still there.


And there you have it folks, the comprehensive patch notes for 7.0!
We're saved!


----------



## YaniDee (Oct 1, 2022)

Re Quickload..I never use it because it took forever to scan when I would open Kontakt. I think there's a thread where many other users remarked on this..any improvements ? (I doubt it..)


----------



## thevisi0nary (Oct 1, 2022)

TonalDynamics said:


> And there you have it folks, the comprehensive patch notes for 7.0!
> We're saved!


No shortcut =(, really sucks.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Oct 1, 2022)

YaniDee said:


> Re Quickload..I never use it because it took forever to scan when I would open Kontakt. I think there's a thread where many other users remarked on this..any improvements ? (I doubt it..)


May interest you - https://vi-control.net/community/th...y-in-the-quickload-folder-on-the-disk.128028/


----------



## Lhotse (Oct 1, 2022)

novaburst said:


> Have you tried turning open GL off,
> 
> I started to get high CPU usage with certain plugins, i raised a ticket and was advised to turn Open GL off inside the plugin, the CPU usage drop drastically


Hi, thanks for your reply. I'm far from the studio until monday, to check that. Is there an option inside Kontakt to turn Open GL off?


----------



## TonalDynamics (Oct 1, 2022)

YaniDee said:


> Re Quickload..I never use it because it took forever to scan when I would open Kontakt. I think there's a thread where many other users remarked on this..any improvements ? (I doubt it..)


Quickload never had loading time at all afaik (for me), it's literally just a list of folders... maybe slow disk or something?


----------



## YaniDee (Oct 1, 2022)

TonalDynamics said:


> Quickload never had loading time at all afaik (for me), it's literally just a list of folders... maybe slow disk or something?


Thanks..maybe having a few thousand entries and a couple of hunded sub-folders causes an issue.
I'm not the only one with this problem. Here's one post out of several regarding this issue:






Kontakt slow Quickload - did I cross a threshold?


For years I've read complaints and horror stories about how Kontakt can take an unbearably long time to scan Quickload folders every time it's launched. I felt fortunate, because I never really encountered this problem. Yes, I'd get the spinning wheel, but it would only last for a few seconds...




vi-control.net


----------



## JokerOne (Oct 1, 2022)

I always wait for a 50% off sale, like in late 2023 or so. $400 just isn't worth it to me.


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 1, 2022)

TonalDynamics said:


> Quickload never had loading time at all afaik (for me), it's literally just a list of folders... maybe slow disk or something?


This is a well documented issue across OS’s. Once you have many thousands of aliases Quickload can take a while before you can access every folder. Disk speed has no affect.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 2, 2022)

Lhotse said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply. I'm far from the studio until monday, to check that. Is there an option inside Kontakt to turn Open GL off?


Kontakt is not using OGL but Direct3D.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Oct 2, 2022)

Gotta admit one thing I do like is the Kontakt 7 previews for all the gajillions of patches of Albion EDNA stuff.


----------



## Pier (Oct 2, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Kontakt is not using OGL but Direct3D.


Does it use Metal on macOS?


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 3, 2022)

Not sure tbh, this is handled internally by Qt I gather.


----------



## YaniDee (Oct 3, 2022)

I installed Kontakt 7 player, and as I have K14 CE, and other "player" libraries it gave me a chance to check out the new interface. I find it a bit strange that the .vst3 is called Kontakt7..I imagine that if you install the full version it replaces it?


----------



## Lhotse (Oct 3, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Kontakt is not using OGL but Direc



Do you have any suggestion to solve my problem? Im completely lost now.


----------



## Pier (Oct 3, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Not sure tbh, this is handled internally by Qt I gather.


Oh wow I would have never guessed NI would be using QT. I always assumed they'd have their own GUI framework at this point.

They probably do for their products with newer GUIs like Massive X and Guitar Rig 6, right?


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 3, 2022)

Pier said:


> Oh wow I would have never guessed NI would be using QT. I always assumed they'd have their own GUI framework at this point.


They have ALWAYS used their own UI framework. They actually have 3 of them and it's hell to maintain. It's one of the reasons Kontakt, Reaktor, FM8 etc all look so dated - they're hell to update, and those frameworks know nothing about HiDPI... So moving to a framework which does know about that made sense (and shift the maintaining requirement to somebody else).

And yes Qt is used on the more recent stuff like MX, Crush Pack, Mod Pack, Raum, GR6...


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 3, 2022)

YaniDee said:


> I installed Kontakt 7 player, and as I have K14 CE, and other "player" libraries it gave me a chance to check out the new interface. I find it a bit strange that the .vst3 is called Kontakt7..I imagine that if you install the full version it replaces it?


Full version just changes the license, the file on the drive stays the same.


----------



## lashman (Oct 4, 2022)

NI just posted the official videos


----------



## David Kudell (Oct 4, 2022)

Hi @EvilDragon is it possible for users to create their own audio previews for patches that will play in the browser? I’d like to do this to create a kind of “favorites” list with sound clips, for both player and non-player libraries.

Also, is it possible to replace the generic folder icon for non-player libraries with a custom image (to make those easier to locate in the browser).

Thanks!


----------



## evilantal (Oct 4, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> Hi @EvilDragon is it possible for users to create their own audio previews for patches that will play in the browser? I’d like to do this to create a kind of “favorites” list with sound clips, for both player and non-player libraries.
> 
> Also, is it possible to replace the generic folder icon for non-player libraries with a custom image (to make those easier to locate in the browser).
> 
> Thanks!


I've been putting images in C:\Users\Public\Documents\NI Resources\image\ (on windows).
Make a subdirectory named the same as the folder name in the browser, but in lowercase and put an image in there called MST_artwork.png (the png file extension is also important). Then it will show up as an image in the browser.
No need to rescale or resize, Kontakt will do that automatically by cropping the size it needs from the center. The resolution also doesn't matter much, because Kontakt also downscales the image, no matter the actual size in the folder.

There's a bug(?) at the moment that doesn't read images from folders with a period in the name.

I've also been tagging my most used libraries by using a workflow like:
Add to Custom Libraries in Kontakt > 
add to User Presets in Komplete Kontrol software (you can tag multiple or all presets at once there) > 
tag presets in Komplete Kontrol > 
remove and readd to Custom Libraries in Kontakt (otherwise the new tags won't be loaded) >
Add folder image to the above mentioned directory

That way I can have my non-player libraries fully tagged and with a folder image in the browser alongside the Player libraries and they then also show up in the tag-based search results.

Only with my most used though, as it's a bit of a pain 

EDIT: Updated workflow with less steps as I continue to experiment


----------



## David Kudell (Oct 4, 2022)

evilantal said:


> I've been putting images in C:\Users\Public\Documents\NI Resources\image\ (on windows).
> Make a subdirectory named the same as the folder name in the browser, but in in lowercase and put an image in there called MST_artwork.png (the png file extension is also important). Then it will show up as an image in the browser.
> No need to rescale or resize, Kontakt will do that automatically by cropping the size it needs from the center. The resolution also doesn't matter much, because Kontakt also downscales the image, no matter the actual size in the folder.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, very helpful. I haven't had the chance to make the upgrade yet but looking forward to it.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Oct 4, 2022)

If Kontakt 7 installs side by side of Kontakt 6, does that mean if you have a large template with lots of Kontakt instruments, the only way to migrate those to Kontakt 7 would be to change them all one by one? That'll take forever...

Also, is there a running list of libraries that have issues in Kontakt 7 at the moment?


----------



## David Kudell (Oct 4, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> If Kontakt 7 installs side by side of Kontakt 6, does that mean if you have a large template with lots of Kontakt instruments, the only way to migrate those to Kontakt 7 would be to change them all one by one? That'll take forever...
> 
> Also, is there a running list of libraries that have issues in Kontakt 7 at the moment?


Yes that's correct, although I'm personally happy with that approach as it allows me to upgrade now and slowly migrate without worrying about breaking my template. Also, VEPro doesn't host VST3 yet and K7 is only VST3 now.
As long as K6 and K7 co-exist properly, I don't think updating one's template is strictly necessary, since there aren't really any features that would make any difference for existing orchestral instruments in a template. It seems the benefits are more for discovering and organizing new sounds.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Oct 4, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> Yes that's correct, although I'm personally happy with that approach as it allows me to upgrade now and slowly migrate without worrying about breaking my template. Also, VEPro doesn't host VST3 yet and K7 is only VST3 now.
> As long as K6 and K7 co-exist properly, I don't think updating one's template is strictly necessary, since there aren't really any features that would make any difference for existing orchestral instruments in a template. It seems the benefits are more for discovering and organizing new sounds.


That's fair - though I imagine Kontakt 6 will no longer receive any updates, so if you upgrade your OS, you may be forced to migrate to 7.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Oct 4, 2022)

@EvilDragon do you know if there is a hotkey for the quickload menu in K7, inside of a daw? Hitting CTRL + F triggers something in cubase so I can't use that for quickload - and regardless if I try that inside of a daw the menu doesn't come up. It sort of defeats the purpose of it being called quick load if I can't quickly bring up the window


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 4, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> Hi @EvilDragon is it possible for users to create their own audio previews for patches that will play in the browser? I’d like to do this to create a kind of “favorites” list with sound clips, for both player and non-player libraries.


Yeah. You can create previews that are named EXACTLY as the NKI/snapshot you want the preview for, but needs to be in OGG format with the appropriate extension, and it needs to be in .previews folder at the same level. Example:

Instruments/Foo.nki
Instruments/.previews/Foo.nki.ogg
Snapshots/Foo/My Snap.nksn
Snapshots/Foo/.previews/My Snap.nksn.ogg



GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> @EvilDragon do you know if there is a hotkey for the quickload menu in K7, inside of a daw?


No, keyboard shortcuts don't work in Kontakt as a plugin. Behavior would be inconsistent across DAWs so it's just not there at all, it never was.


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 4, 2022)

evilantal said:


> I've been putting images in C:\Users\Public\Documents\NI Resources\image\ (on windows).
> Make a subdirectory named the same as the folder name in the browser, but in in lowercase and put an image in there called MST_artwork.png (the png file extension is also important). Then it will show up as an image in the browser.


This works great - thanks for the tip!

For Mac users, the equivalent folder is Users/Shared/NI Resources/image

Would you happen to know where Native Access 2 stores its thumbnails? It's getting them from a different (higher quality) source than the Kontakt browser and it would be great to replace the crappy low-res ones in K7 if possible.


----------



## jtnyc (Oct 4, 2022)

Regarding the elimination of a keyboard shortcut for Quickload in K7 - 

If it's no longer possible to use a shortcut they should at least place a button on the UI that we can click on to open it up. Having to go up to a dropdown menu and then scroll to open it is no good and a huge workflow killer, especially when you're used to just right clicking all these years.


----------



## David Kudell (Oct 4, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> That's fair - though I imagine Kontakt 6 will no longer receive any updates, so if you upgrade your OS, you may be forced to migrate to 7.


Yikes, good point. Well, Kontakt 5 still works so hopefully Kontakt 6 will keep working for a few years at least.


----------



## Pier (Oct 4, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> Yikes, good point. Well, Kontakt 5 still works so hopefully Kontakt 6 will keep working for a few years at least.


Probably for many years, unless you're on macOS of course.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Oct 4, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> Yikes, good point. Well, Kontakt 5 still works so hopefully Kontakt 6 will keep working for a few years at least.


Well, it works until you buy a new Kontakt library that requires K7


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 4, 2022)

There's a kind of chicken/egg situation where developers probably don't want to put in a load of effort rebuilding their libraries around a new UI toolkit when there are few actual users of K7 to sell to. And potential customers are looking at K7 and thinking "That's it?! I may as well stick with K5/6!"

I feel NI could have done much more by at least overhauling some of their existing libraries to give people an incentive to upgrade. Outside of the factory library, the only one to use the new UI is Omnia, which is only in K14 Ultimate CE. And, although it uses Hi-DPi fonts and images, it's still not even resizable for some reason!


----------



## ruslan.st (Oct 5, 2022)

I got impression (based on KFL2) that old UI toolkit is not removed, and the new UI toolkit is built as additional layer on top of old. You still can see old UI pieces if library installation gets broken, and there is a UI drawing lag sometimes when opening patches. Seems technology debt is "solved" by taking another debt.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 5, 2022)

ruslan.st said:


> I got impression (based on KFL2) that old UI toolkit is not removed, and the new UI toolkit is built as additional layer on top of old.


That's basically correct. The new UI toolkit coexists with KSP and "talks" to it to grab engine parameters and the like.


ruslan.st said:


> Seems technology debt is "solved" by taking another debt.


This is a bit of a wrong way to look at it. The new UI toolkit is based on Qt, which is modern tech that is being constantly updated and kept up with the times. So, not really another debt.


----------



## Voider (Oct 5, 2022)

The overview video is out now as Kontakt 7 has been released, the orchestral samples are taken from OT's Berlin series:


----------



## robgb (Oct 5, 2022)

My thoughts on Kontakt 7: I find the new browser mostly useless for my purposes. I played around with it, but I'd just as soon use the traditional side browser. I like the new Kontakt Factory Library instruments, but hope they continue to make KFL 1 available to those who want it, for those excellent Legacy orchestral instruments.

Other than that, this version doesn't seem a whole lot different than the previous version. I'm sure there are improvements under the hood, but I haven't noticed any difference.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Oct 5, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Yeah. You can create previews that are named EXACTLY as the NKI/snapshot you want the preview for, but needs to be in OGG format with the appropriate extension, and it needs to be in .previews folder at the same level. Example:
> 
> Instruments/Foo.nki
> Instruments/.previews/Foo.nki.ogg
> ...


You used to be able to right click though to bring up the quick load menu, I'd call that a shortcut. So there is no way to bring up the menu easily now?


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 5, 2022)

Not currently, but the team is reinvestigating the situation regarding that.



robgb said:


> but hope they continue to make KFL 1 available to those who want it,


KFL1 is tied to Kontakt 5 and 6. Anyone who wants it needs to own a license for either of those versions of Kontakt.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Oct 5, 2022)

Well, being as Kontakt practically ends up in 99% of my projects, I've upgraded today. To be honest, just the preset preview/audition and favourites feature are worth the upgrade price - to me anyway. Along with the new browser, I think it will make it a little quicker to find the kind of sounds I'm looking for, especially now you can create tags for your own user presets.


----------



## GoombahYah (Oct 5, 2022)

Ignoring the Hi-DPI updates, is there any means to simply scale the UI of any existing plugins to be larger? I don't care if it's not native resolution… it's simply very hard to read text on many existing plugin UIs at native resolution (even on a 1440p 27" screen). I did not see such an option in 7 Player, but wasn't sure if the full K7 had some additional capability for this. That would defintely be an incentive to buy/upgrade.


----------



## Pier (Oct 5, 2022)

GoombahYah said:


> Ignoring the Hi-DPI updates, is there any means to simply scale the UI of any existing plugins to be larger? I don't care if it's not native resolution… it's simply very hard to read text on many existing plugin UIs at native resolution (even on a 1440p 27" screen). I did not see such an option in 7 Player, but wasn't sure if the full K7 had some additional capability for this. That would defintely be an incentive to buy/upgrade.


As a user of a 4K 27'' monitor I complained about this issue previous pages ago.

K7 renders in hiDPI mode but apparently there is no way to actually scale the UI. Obviously, this is not an issue for libs with hiDPI assets.

For older libs I think it's better to use K6. At least in Cubase on Windows you can scale the GUI, even if it doesn't render natively at 1:1 pixels (so it looks blurry).


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 5, 2022)

Sorry if this has been asked before but I just loaded K7 and now added my non ni/player libraries and was wondering if there is any simple answer why there are sometimes audio previews and sometimes (mostly) not ? And am I right that the shown presets have to be snapshots ore *.nki instruments ?


----------



## Dayvi (Oct 5, 2022)

I'm confused.
Is lightguide for Komplete Kontrol S keyboards now working native with Kontakt without the Komplete Kontrol plugin?
Website says it is, people say it is not. I'm confused. Sadly, i did not have time to check it out myself yet.


> Stay in the flow with NI hardware
> Load KONTAKT in KOMPLETE KONTROL or MASCHINE to browse and preview sounds directly from your hardware, control key parameters with dedicated knobs, and more. And with S-Series keyboards, the integration goes even deeper: All your key switches and zones are laid out on the Light Guide, right where you need them.


----------



## tcollins (Oct 5, 2022)

Wow, from the standpoint of a smaller developer, this is actually very nice! Our libraries are displayed along with the Player libraries in the new browser (although with gray folders as the default), and we can include audio previews and tagging. No more being exiled to the "Files" tab.


----------



## novaburst (Oct 5, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> Yikes, good point. Well, Kontakt 5 still works so hopefully Kontakt 6 will keep working for a few years at least.


They will all use the same instrument at once too up until you Batch save


----------



## tcollins (Oct 5, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before but I just loaded K7 and now added my non ni/player libraries and was wondering if there is any simple answer why there are sometimes audio previews and sometimes (mostly) not ? And am I right that the shown presets have to be snapshots ore *.nki instruments ?


The developer has to have created the audio previews and included them. This has been standard practice for NKS/Player libraries lately, but not so much for non-Player libraries. I think you'll see most other libraries being updated to include them now, though.


----------



## BlakStatus (Oct 5, 2022)

robgb said:


> My thoughts on Kontakt 7: I find the new browser mostly useless for my purposes. I played around with it, but I'd just as soon use the traditional side browser.


I completely agree. It seems like the main purpose is for tagging/filtering/searching.

I starred some presets in the new browser. When I sticky the new browser and double click one of the starred presets, it loads as it should. If I try to open another preset from the new browser, it doesn't replace the first. So I'm better off working in the traditional browser and using drag/drop to replace the preset or instrument. I like the look of the new gui but it's definitely useless for me as well.

I'd love to hear other people's workflow with the new browser.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 5, 2022)

BlakStatus said:


> If I try to open another preset from the new browser, it doesn't replace the first.


You need to first select the double square icon on the upper left. It’s the one that solos the first loaded instrument in the Kontakt window. Once you do that double clicking replaces the loaded instrument with the new one. Tripped me at first as well.


----------



## BlakStatus (Oct 5, 2022)

Dr.Quest said:


> You need to first select the double square icon on the upper left. It’s the one that solos the first loaded instrument in the Kontakt window. Once you do that double clicking replaces the loaded instrument with the new one. Tripped me at first as well.


Wow.. THANK YOU. It doesn't go into detail about this in the manual but I'm just glad it works.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 5, 2022)

tcollins said:


> The developer has to have created the audio previews and included them. This has been standard practice for NKS/Player libraries lately, but not so much for non-Player libraries. I think you'll see most other libraries being updated to include them now, though.


Thanks, so its completely different from having presets or not (nki/snapshots). Seems its kind of adoption from Komplete (which I dont use actually). Maybe I even caused some "silence" while deleting most of the preview files from Komplete sometime while I needed some diskspace ?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 5, 2022)

Any experiences of loading kontakt 7 as vst3 in your daw after updating all your libraries in the standalone version ? I am sitting here since around 10 minutes waiting for kontakt 7 vst3 in Mixcraft Pro 9 to load and nothing happens but in the task manager it seems that there is still something (whatever...) going on....


----------



## Nashi_VI (Oct 5, 2022)

Voider said:


> The overview video is out now as Kontakt 7 has been released, the orchestral samples are taken from OT's Berlin series:



Ok sooo..... why a lot of people are saying that there is not true legato in the new factory library?...if the samples are taken form the Berlin series, they should have true legato samples/transition...

EDIT: apparently it was not clear enought what i was trying to say/implying with this message.....i cannot verify myself that there is no true legato in the new Factory Library, (since i don't own it yet, hence my questions about it) but, if the people saying that there isn't any are right, then, since NI confirmed with that video, that the samples are taken from the Berlin Series, that means that either NI or OT didn't want to put them in, since we all know that the legato samples and the scripting were already there and done for 3 complete series: the OT Berlin Series, the Berklee Orchestra, and the Inspire Series.


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Oct 5, 2022)

Nashi_VI said:


> Ok sooo..... why a lot of people are saying that there is not true legato in the new factory library?...if the samples are taken form the Berlin series, they should have true legato samples/transition...


why do you say that? they can just map sustain samples in kontakt and make an instrument out of it.


----------



## Voider (Oct 5, 2022)

Nashi_VI said:


> Ok sooo..... why a lot of people are saying that there is not true legato in the new factory library?...if the samples are taken form the Berlin series, they should have true legato samples/transition...


I have no idea whether it's true legato or not, but it says legato at the bottom:






I don't own any Berlin series product or Kontakt 7, maybe someone who has both can compare the legato and let you know if it's the same or not


----------



## filipjonathan (Oct 5, 2022)

Nashi_VI said:


> Ok sooo..... why a lot of people are saying that there is not true legato in the new factory library?...if the samples are taken form the Berlin series, they should have true legato samples/transition...


Because there isn't? 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Nashi_VI (Oct 5, 2022)

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> why do you say that? they can just map sustain samples in kontakt and make an instrument out of it.


I know that they can...and if that is the case then.....it is just a matter of keeping the OT Libraries (even the Inspire ones) more unique and to not cannibalise their own products (after all they have like 3 different series of libraries all using the same set of samples) and so they denied NI the request..or NI didn't want to pay more money for the legato samples/scripting (that was all already done) that OT asked for them to implement them into the factory library......


----------



## Nashi_VI (Oct 5, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Because there isn't? 🤦🏻‍♂️


🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Oct 5, 2022)

Voider said:


> I have no idea whether it's true legato or not, but it says legato at the bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The legato could be a simulated legato or just monophonic function.


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Oct 5, 2022)

Nashi_VI said:


> I know that they can...and if that is the case then.....it is just a matter of keeping the OT Libraries (even the Inspire ones) more unique and to not cannibalise their own products (after all they have like 3 different series of libraries all using the same set of samples) and so they denied NI the request..or NI didn't want to pay more money for the legato samples/scripting (that was all already done) that OT asked for them to implement them into the factory library......


Cannibalize is probably exagerated considering these factory libraries usually have less dynamics than the original, only 1 vibrato option for the sustain as oppose to 3 sometimes and a small fraction of the articulations included in the originals. And, if you're lucky, it will include 1 legato style out off 3 lest say. Plus you won't be about to apply those legatos to the various sustains, tenuto, dynamics and shorts articulations like you can in the Berlin Strings libraries. And you won't have 7 mics in the Kontakt version either. Nobody's going to regret buying their Berlin Strings after buying Kontakt 7 I'm sure. But it's a nice addition to kontakt for sure.


----------



## Dylanguitar (Oct 5, 2022)

A couple of things...
I see from NI's website that my update cost is $99. But I downloaded the player from Native Acess for free and it has the full new browsing functionality and all my existing Kontak libraries seem to work with it. So I'm guessing that what I would be paying for is just the new library content? Are there any limitations between having the player (which I didn't pay for) and paying for the upgrade other than the content? I honestly have so many libraries that most of the new library content seems pretty redundant compared to what I already have.
Lastly, is there any reason at all to replace any of my templates which currently have instruments loaded into Kontakt 6, with Kontakt 7? It seems like the expanded functionality of 7 lies with the new way of browsing and auditioning, but if something is already loaded into a template, I can't see the usefulness of switching.


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Oct 5, 2022)

The same limitations you had with prior kontakt players vs kontakt full should still apply to v.7. Meaning you can't go under the hood and edit much or at all. It's a player only so you can't bring you're own samples. And you lose some Fxs. I found this online:








Kontakt Player vs Kontakt 6 (Full Version) - Comparison - Musician Wave


People are often confused between Kontakt Player compared and the full version of Kontakt. We explain it in simple terms! Kontakt (the full version) is an industry-standard sampler by Native Instruments. It is most often run as a plugin inside a DAW (such as Ableton Live, Logic, etc). It’s a...




www.musicianwave.com





NI usually have a 50% off sale the following summer or the one after? I can't remeber. I personnaly intend to wait for it or better yet waite for a sale on Komplete 14 which includes kontakt 7.


----------



## ruslan.st (Oct 5, 2022)

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> The legato could be a simulated legato or just monophonic function.


It looks that legato is simulated with script. Orchestral section samples size would be bigger if there would be actual transition samples included. The same legato setting repeats across very different instruments in other sections, which had no legato in ver1 before, so there could be the same imitated legato script used everywhere.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 6, 2022)

tcollins said:


> The developer has to have created the audio previews and included them. This has been standard practice for NKS/Player libraries lately, but not so much for non-Player libraries. I think you'll see most other libraries being updated to include them now, though.


Thanks, so chances for all the Indiginus stuff (have most of it) to get some previews (of course only if there are some presets so that it makes sense)


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 6, 2022)

What I have not found out so far: is there any way to load up the new instruments (like the "band") directly without trying out presets which might be in it till you are there ? Seems kind of strange but maybe I miss something.

EDIT: Found it, they are classified as "banks" in the kontakt factory library. Still a little strange, such beautiful GUI, wont mind having them directly in the main window like the player libraries


----------



## TomislavEP (Oct 6, 2022)

Well, after watching the official videos, I have to say that I feel a lot better about K7. Although I'm a die-hard QuickLoad user, the more I watch about the new browser, the more I can see myself using it in the future. The ability to star patches and snapshots could be useful, especially in a conjunction with the audition feature. I'm still not sure if is there a way to star multis as well.

Also, it seems that I was wrong about KFL2 - there is actually a lot more newly recorded content than I thought. Orchestral and choir are definitely new, which is a good thing as these categories were (IMO) the weakest part of the original library. The rest seems to be mainly visually refreshed, but with an interesting new patch or two here and there.

All in all, I don't feel the pressing need to go K7 and K14 right now, but I will definitely update you at the next sale. A copy of Ozone 10 is an additional boon.


----------



## Greeno (Oct 6, 2022)

Does anyone know what the articulations are in the Orchestral Tools orchestral instruments in this 





Orchestral Collection


The Orchestral collection by Orchestral Tools' flagship Berlin Series, comprises string, woodwind, brass and percussion sections for AAA-list film, media and game composing.




www.native-instruments.com





?


----------



## Nashi_VI (Oct 6, 2022)

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> Cannibalize is probably exagerated considering these factory libraries usually have less dynamics than the original, only 1 vibrato option for the sustain as oppose to 3 sometimes and a small fraction of the articulations included in the originals. And, if you're lucky, it will include 1 legato style out off 3 lest say. Plus you won't be about to apply those legatos to the various sustains, tenuto, dynamics and shorts articulations like you can in the Berlin Strings libraries. And you won't have 7 mics in the Kontakt version either. Nobody's going to regret buying their Berlin Strings after buying Kontakt 7 I'm sure. But it's a nice addition to kontakt for sure.


The Inspire series is already pretty stripped down, with less dynamic layers, less articulations and with only one mic position, but with the same samples, and with only pre-orchestrated patches...but with true legato.....that would mean that, if they give true legato to the factory library, since it has sections , and not pre-orchestrated ones, it would actually make the Inspire series almost pointless to buy.
I know nobody's going to regret buying the Berlin Strings after buying Kontakt 7....but that is the point then, why don't include the samples that you already have? it has to be a deliberate choice either by NI or OT (or both of course).


----------



## floego (Oct 6, 2022)

Greeno said:


> Does anyone know what the articulations are in the Orchestral Tools orchestral instruments in this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woodwinds 
Bassoon: Sustain Staccato 
Clarinet: Sustain Staccato 
Flute: Sustain Staccatissimo 
Oboe: Sustain Staccato 
Piccolo: Sustain Staccatissimo 


Brass 
Horn Ensemble: Sustain Staccato 
Solo Horn: Sustain Staccato 
Solo Trombone: Sustain Staccato 
Solo Trumpet: Sustain Staccato 
Trumpet Ensemble A3: Sustain Staccato 

Percussion 
Bass Drum: single hits 
Celesta: single hits 
Claves: single hits 
Cymbals: single hits 
Marimba: single hits 
Snare Drum: single hits 
Timpani: single hits 
Triangle: single hits 
Vibraphone: single hits 
Woodblock: single hits 
Xylophone: single hits 

Strings 
Basses: Sustain Spiccato Pizzicato Tremolo
Celli: Sustain Spiccato Pizzicato Tremolo
Harp: Single Hits 
Violas: Sustain Spiccato Pizzicato Tremolo
Violins: Sustain Spiccato Pizzicato Tremolo


----------



## jtnyc (Oct 6, 2022)

Dylanguitar said:


> Are there any limitations between having the player (which I didn't pay for) and paying for the upgrade other than the content?


The ability to use non Player libraries


----------



## khollister (Oct 6, 2022)

Is there any way to get snapshots in non-Player libs to display as presets like they do for the Player libraries?


----------



## tcollins (Oct 6, 2022)

khollister said:


> Is there any way to get snapshots in non-Player libs to display as presets like they do for the Player libraries?


They should appear when you click on the library in the new browser.


----------



## khollister (Oct 6, 2022)

tcollins said:


> They should appear when you click on the library in the new browser.


All I’m getting is a single preset for the instrument nki, nothing else


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 6, 2022)

Nashi_VI said:


> Ok sooo..... why a lot of people are saying that there is not true legato in the new factory library?...if the samples are taken form the Berlin series, they should have true legato samples/transition...
> 
> EDIT: apparently it was not clear enought what i was trying to say/implying with this message.....i cannot verify myself that there is no true legato in the new Factory Library, (since i don't own it yet, hence my questions about it) but, if the people saying that there isn't any are right, then, since NI confirmed with that video, that the samples are taken from the Berlin Series, that means that either NI or OT didn't want to put them in, since we all know that the legato samples and the scripting were already there and done for 3 complete series: the OT Berlin Series, the Berklee Orchestra, and the Inspire Series.


Definitely scripted legato, _but_ it sounds decent enough for those without super expensive third party libraries if you set the fade-in to around 150 ms and the fadeout to around 400 ms.


----------



## David Kudell (Oct 6, 2022)

I’m excited about the audio previews functionality. That’s a huge time-saver when you’re working on a synth-heavy score. Have any developers yet said they’re going to release updates for their non-player libraries to include audio previews? Along with artwork for the folder?


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Oct 6, 2022)

Nashi_VI said:


> The Inspire series is already pretty stripped down, with less dynamic layers, less articulations and with only one mic position, but with the same samples, and with only pre-orchestrated patches...but with true legato.....that would mean that, if they give true legato to the factory library, since it has sections , and not pre-orchestrated ones, it would actually make the Inspire series almost pointless to buy.
> I know nobody's going to regret buying the Berlin Strings after buying Kontakt 7....but that is the point then, why don't include the samples that you already have? it has to be a deliberate choice either by NI or OT (or both of course).


I'm not familiar with Inspire series. I'll look into it.


----------



## tcollins (Oct 6, 2022)

khollister said:


> All I’m getting is a single preset for the instrument nki, nothing else


Are the Snapshots working in the actual library?


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 6, 2022)

TomislavEP said:


> I'm still not sure if is there a way to star multis as well.


Multis are included in the new browser as well as instruments and snapshots.



khollister said:


> All I’m getting is a single preset for the instrument nki, nothing else


You need to show user content (the human silhouette button in top right).


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 6, 2022)

Only real downside I experience so far are really loooong loading times, I dont talk about libraries but simply the instrument kontakt 7 :-(.

I dont know how longer then loading kontakt 6 but definitely a multiple, lots of minutes, thats really annoying :-(.

Edit: started loading before I posted this.....still loading (more then 5 minutes now ONLY for the naked instrument, that ridiculous....wonder how long it will go on loading and loading and....)


----------



## bill45 (Oct 6, 2022)

What is the disk space requirement for Kontakt 7


----------



## tmhuud (Oct 6, 2022)

bill45 said:


> What is the disk space requirement for Kontakt 7


E.D. will tell you.


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 6, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> I’m excited about the audio previews functionality. That’s a huge time-saver when you’re working on a synth-heavy score. Have any developers yet said they’re going to release updates for their non-player libraries to include audio previews? Along with artwork for the folder?


Yes, I'm converting Elements Modern Scoring synth ...

but it takes long time..


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 6, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> Only real downside I experience so far are really loooong loading times, I dont talk about libraries but simply the instrument kontakt 7 :-(.
> 
> I dont know how longer then loading kontakt 6 but definitely a multiple, lots of minutes, thats really annoying :-(.
> 
> Edit: started loading before I posted this.....still loading (more then 5 minutes now ONLY for the naked instrument, that ridiculous....wonder how long it will go on loading and loading and....)


That's definitely not normal - my Kontakt 7 loads in 3 seconds, and that's with >200 libraries. It might be worth following the steps in this link to see if resetting Kontakt helps...



https://support.native-instruments.com/hc/en-us/articles/115004169849-KONTAKT-Crashes


----------



## David Kudell (Oct 6, 2022)

StefanoM said:


> Yes, I'm converting Elements Modern Scoring synth ...
> 
> but it takes long time..


Awesome Stefano that will be great. Other developers: be like Stefano!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 6, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> That's definitely not normal - my Kontakt 7 loads in 3 seconds, and that's with >200 libraries. It might be worth following the steps in this link to see if resetting Kontakt helps...
> 
> 
> 
> https://support.native-instruments.com/hc/en-us/articles/115004169849-KONTAKT-Crashes


Thanks, it might be something daw depending cause I dont have problems with the standalone version (which does not really help much), after closing my daw after > 15 minutes (it was still running if you look into the task manager, so no crash) I thought I give Unify a try and then loading kontakt 7 in the daw in Unify and that has at least reasonable loading times. Strange...

Think I will wait for the next update and see if this will resolve the problem and use Unify as workaround for now.


----------



## David Kudell (Oct 6, 2022)

Does anyone know how to remove a folder from the new Browser pane? Next to my "Shreddage 3 Stratus" icon, I have another folder called "Shreddage 3" that showed up and I don't know how to get rid of it. It wasn't added manually, it just showed up there and it doesn't point to anything.


----------



## David Kudell (Oct 6, 2022)

evilantal said:


> I've also been tagging my most used libraries by using a workflow like:
> Add to Custom Libraries in Kontakt >
> add to User Presets in Komplete Kontrol software (you can tag multiple or all presets at once there) >
> tag presets in Komplete Kontrol >


Can you walk me through how you tag the presets in Komplete Kontrol? I just want to add the vendor tag to the .nki files so that I can type in a vendor in Kontakt 7 and have all of their libraries (both player and non-player) show up.

EDIT: I found the answer here. https://blog.mouten.info/how-to-add...ents-nki-to-the-komplete-kontrol-878f53ea4fe6

Once you add it in Komplete Kontrol, you can tag the vendor, hit apply, then you can "rescan" in Kontakt 7 and the vendor tag will be updated.


----------



## musicman3000 (Oct 6, 2022)

About the UI scaling: at least in bitwig/w11 uisize seems to be tied to the windows scaling setting. i run my windows in 100% and bitwig in 150% this makes kontakt look the exact same before on my end. im not sure this is what was ment by "scaling works in all daws now". or maybe just the rendering in bitwig is broken. i personally prefer when i can just set a the ui size in a menu somewhere, i run almost all vsts in 125% or 150% and thats fine. stuff that just allows me to resize the container without resizing the menu icons isnt that great.


----------



## khollister (Oct 6, 2022)

tcollins said:


> Are the Snapshots working in the actual library?


yes


----------



## tcollins (Oct 6, 2022)

khollister said:


> yes


Hmm. This might be a question best answered by @EvilDragon .


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 6, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> Does anyone know how to remove a folder from the new Browser pane? Next to my "Shreddage 3 Stratus" icon, I have another folder called "Shreddage 3" that showed up and I don't know how to get rid of it. It wasn't added manually, it just showed up there and it doesn't point to anything.


I emailed NI about the same issue (with other libraries) - as well as a few other bugs/annoyances. They said they're aware of the issues and intend on fixing them ASAP. I specifically said they really should offer a way for the user to remove any folders as they see fit, in addition to the issue where you get duplicate folders that don't point to a location... Here's what they wrote back...

_All of the issues you've mentioned are already known by the Kontakt team and they will be addressing them in an update for Kontakt 7. No release information has been announced yet, but they want to get the update out as quickly as they can._


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 6, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> Only real downside I experience so far are really loooong loading times, I dont talk about libraries but simply the instrument kontakt 7 :-(.
> 
> I dont know how longer then loading kontakt 6 but definitely a multiple, lots of minutes, thats really annoying :-(.
> 
> Edit: started loading before I posted this.....still loading (more then 5 minutes now ONLY for the naked instrument, that ridiculous....wonder how long it will go on loading and loading and....)


I don’t see that at all. Maybe 30 seconds or less. Slightly more with a library. Maybe a minute for a really large library. 
I’m on an older iMac, Catalina and all SSD.


----------



## David Kudell (Oct 6, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> I emailed NI about the same issue (with other libraries) - as well as a few other bugs/annoyances. They said they're aware of the issues and intend on fixing them ASAP. I specifically said they really should offer a way for the user to remove any folders as they see fit, in addition to the issue where you get duplicate folders that don't point to a location... Here's what they wrote back...
> 
> _All of the issues you've mentioned are already known by the Kontakt team and they will be addressing them in an update for Kontakt 7. No release information has been announced yet, but they want to get the update out as quickly as they can._


Cool thanks for the update. As far as I can tell, it looks like it might be related to some libraries’ NKI files being tagged inconsistently, but not sure. Some of them are read only so not sure how to change them.

I hope NI adds the ability to tag multiple NKIs at once directly in Kontakt 7 too, currently having to use Komplete Kontrol is a pain.


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 6, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> I hope NI adds the ability to tag multiple NKIs at once directly in Kontakt 7 too, currently having to use Komplete Kontrol is a pain.


Definitely!


----------



## evilantal (Oct 6, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> Can you walk me through how you tag the presets in Komplete Kontrol? I just want to add the vendor tag to the .nki files so that I can type in a vendor in Kontakt 7 and have all of their libraries (both player and non-player) show up.
> 
> EDIT: I found the answer here. https://blog.mouten.info/how-to-add...ents-nki-to-the-komplete-kontrol-878f53ea4fe6
> 
> Once you add it in Komplete Kontrol, you can tag the vendor, hit apply, then you can "rescan" in Kontakt 7 and the vendor tag will be updated.


Yes, exactly. That's what I do too.
I'd also tag at least one preset with the general library type (if you don't feel like tagging everything) if you're in Komplete Kontrol anyway, so the library at least shows up when you search for "Bowed strings" for example.


----------



## evilantal (Oct 6, 2022)

Also Komplete Kontrol's UI is uncomfortably tiny. So I did this:








[Guide] Custom Window Size for Komplete Kontrol


As discussed on another thread this will be a small guide on how to change the window size of Komplete Kontrol for a more comfortable preset browsing...




www.native-instruments.com





Try at your own risk


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 7, 2022)

tcollins said:


> Hmm. This might be a question best answered by @EvilDragon .


I think I did. 






Kontakt 7 in action


Well, after watching the official videos, I have to say that I feel a lot better about K7. Although I'm a die-hard QuickLoad user, the more I watch about the new browser, the more I can see myself using it in the future. The ability to star patches and snapshots could be useful, especially in a...




vi-control.net


----------



## PhilA (Oct 7, 2022)

Apologies if this has already been asked, I only upgraded this morning and haven’t had time to go through this entire thread. I assume there isn’t a way to add a graphic to the folder icon displayed by non player libraries when added to the new browser. 
I like the new browser so far, I have so many non player libraries that I lose track and forget about some, this makes them visible and in mind nicely!


----------



## evilantal (Oct 7, 2022)

PhilA said:


> Apologies if this has already been asked, I only upgraded this morning and haven’t had time to go through this entire thread. I assume there isn’t a way to add a graphic to the folder icon displayed by non player libraries when added to the new browser.
> I like the new browser so far, I have so many non player libraries that I lose track and forget about some, this makes them visible and in mind nicely!


Check my post here





Kontakt 7 in action


Quickload never had loading time at all afaik (for me), it's literally just a list of folders... maybe slow disk or something? Thanks..maybe having a few thousand entries and a couple of hunded sub-folders causes an issue. I'm not the only one with this problem. Here's one post out of several...




vi-control.net


----------



## PhilA (Oct 7, 2022)

evilantal said:


> Check my post here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I’m on a Mac but I’ll try and figure out the equivalent location based upon your fab detective work👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## khollister (Oct 7, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Multis are included in the new browser as well as instruments and snapshots.
> 
> 
> You need to show user content (the human silhouette button in top right).


The snapshots don't show there either and I cannot add the specific snapshot directory apparently since the default user preset path is ~/Documents/Native Instruments/User Content.

I'm stumped


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Oct 7, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> If Kontakt 7 installs side by side of Kontakt 6, does that mean if you have a large template with lots of Kontakt instruments, the only way to migrate those to Kontakt 7 would be to change them all one by one? That'll take forever...


At least in Logic, you can select multiple tracks and set them to use the same plugin, by clicking on the first track you want to change, and shift-clicking on the last. And if there are a few tracks in your selection that don't use Kontakt, you can command-click to disable those while keeping the rest selected. (This also works for setting multiple tracks to use the same FX plugins, sends, sends volume, output bus, etc.)

So you would only have to do this once per however many track stacks you have.

I'm sure other DAWs have similar ways of selecting multiple tracks and setting them all to the same instrument plugin.


----------



## DoubleTap (Oct 7, 2022)

robgb said:


> My thoughts on Kontakt 7: I find the new browser mostly useless for my purposes. I played around with it, but I'd just as soon use the traditional side browser. I like the new Kontakt Factory Library instruments, but hope they continue to make KFL 1 available to those who want it, for those excellent Legacy orchestral instruments.
> 
> Other than that, this version doesn't seem a whole lot different than the previous version. I'm sure there are improvements under the hood, but I haven't noticed any difference.


I think the advantage of the new browser is mostly in the NKS previews so you can audition sounds so much faster than the side panel - not quite as quickly as XO or Algonaut's Atlas, but still pretty rapidly. Plus having 3rd party libraries in the same view. But it also helps a lot if a library has presets arranged nicely into banks - Luftrum's instruments for example. 

It doesn't help much if you're looking for articulations though, or if you're not looking for a particular sound but a type of instrument (although searching can be good if the tags are done properly), or if a library has a mass of presets with abstract names and no obvious categories.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 7, 2022)

khollister said:


> The snapshots don't show there either and I cannot add the specific snapshot directory apparently since the default user preset path is ~/Documents/Native Instruments/User Content.
> 
> I'm stumped


You can add additional user folders to scan for snapshots via the import function, should work.


----------



## David Kudell (Oct 7, 2022)

I started making custom images for the non-player libraries. Here’s the Audio Imperia libraries.

I’m making them at 536x264 which is 4x the displayed size.

I make sure to add the company name before the library so that it’s easy to find (ie not just “Hank Drum” but “Audio Imperia Hank Drum.”

Happy to share the ones I’ve made. If anyone else wants to add theirs maybe we could crowdshare this thing. If anyone knows a good way to have a shared folder that people can upload and download let me know. Does Google Drive do that?


----------



## synthetic (Oct 7, 2022)

Are the "under-the-hood audio improvements" limited to the improved time expansion mentioned in the video? Or have people noticed a difference in sound quality? That's honestly the only think that interested me in the new version. Possibly HiDPI support for building libraries but it sounds like the editor just scales up and looks fuzzy?

(And yes the new built-in effects, ring mod and psycho delay, but I've never loved the sound of their effects.)


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 7, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> I started making custom images for the non-player libraries. Here’s the Audio Imperia libraries.
> 
> I’m making them at 536x264 which is 4x the displayed size.
> 
> ...


Good idea - I've been doing the same. No idea how to crowd share, but I've attached a zip with the ones I've done so far in case they're useful to anyone? On a Mac, these go in Users/Shared/NI Resources/image

Included are:-

Vir2 - Acou6tics, Apollo Cinematic Guitars
Embertone - Body Percussion Ensemble, Mountain Dulcimer, Popelka Bassoon, Shire Whistle
Sonuscore - Lyrical Violin/Cello/Vocal Phrases, Ethnic String/Flute/Vocal Phrases, Ancient Duduk Phrases, Medieval Phrases, Origins 1-9,
Fluffy Audio - Dominus Pro, Jazz Bass, Jazz Drums Brushes, My Piano, Koto
8Dio - Insolidus, Silka
Sample Logic - Motion Keys, Trailer Xpressions 1-3
SampleModeling - The Trumpet 3


----------



## robgb (Oct 7, 2022)

DoubleTap said:


> I think the advantage of the new browser is mostly in the NKS previews so you can audition sounds so much faster than the side panel - not quite as quickly as XO or Algonaut's Atlas, but still pretty rapidly. Plus having 3rd party libraries in the same view. But it also helps a lot if a library has presets arranged nicely into banks - Luftrum's instruments for example.


I can see where some would like it. But the truth is, I've created track templates in Reaper for all the instruments in my libraries, and have added my own menus that allow me to call up any of those instruments in seconds with all the necessary sends and articulation switches, so the ability to audition sounds in Kontakt is far less important to me than it is for others.

So I'm sure it's a great addition for some. It just doesn't matter to me. What interests me more are under the hood improvements.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 7, 2022)

The more I add my existing non NI/player libraries the more I doubt the advantages....

I just added Sphaera from Audiofier for example, the snapshots are where they should be:

C:\Users\User\Documents\Native Instruments\User Content\Kontakt

but I cant see them in Kontakt 7, only the one nki. Does that mean I have to copy all form Kontakt (6) to Kontakt 7 folder ? Or does it generally dont work in Kontakt 7 for these non NI/Player libraries ?

And if I hit the "user" button I see ALL thousands of "user" presets for Kontakt 7 but Sphaera is not selected anymore and is not selectable...

Confused......


----------



## jblongz (Oct 7, 2022)

I really appreciate non-player libraries having some UX improvements with the new browser. Yet, for major release, I was expecting K7 to have some streaming performance or compressions changes...I don't know why but I thought there would be some next-level innovation. Perhaps the true power of the updates is in the creator tools?


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 7, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> The more I add my existing non NI/player libraries the more I doubt the advantages....
> 
> I just added Sphaera from Audiofier for example, the snapshots are where they should be:
> 
> ...


The User Snapshot Presets of the NON Player Libaries ( generated not on the same machine) have problems with the new browser ( You can load them but you have to load BEFORE the Instrument, and then you can load the snapshot with the usual Snapshot menu, so you can't load the snapshot presets directly form the browser for the 3rd Party libraires)

This is a big problem for developer like me, but this is. Indeed I've started to convert ALL my Elements Modern Scoring Synth Snapshot Presets in .NKI Version to be loaded with the new browser ( plus preview) but in my case, it takes a lot of time, because are about 400 Presets.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 8, 2022)

StefanoM said:


> The User Snapshot Presets of the NON Player Libaries ( generated not on the same machine) have problems with the new browser ( You can load them but you have to load BEFORE the Instrument, and then you can load the snapshot with the usual Snapshot menu, so you can't load the snapshot presets directly form the browser for the 3rd Party libraires)
> 
> This is a big problem for developer like me, but this is. Indeed I've started to convert ALL my Elements Modern Scoring Synth Snapshot Presets in .NKI Version to be loaded with the new browser ( plus preview) but in my case, it takes a lot of time, because are about 400 Presets.


Thanks Stefano for explanation, kind of strange that it seems nobody have thought about this before. I wondered that there is no "kontakt 7" directory in the user content folder so I thought they should look automatically for the user snapshots. Really a pity and not something you and the other devellopers should have to take care of, but seems thats NI..........


----------



## evilantal (Oct 8, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> The more I add my existing non NI/player libraries the more I doubt the advantages....
> 
> I just added Sphaera from Audiofier for example, the snapshots are where they should be:
> 
> ...


Yes, this is the disadvantage of non-player libraries unfortunately it seems.
Because for these the snapshots have to be placed in that common directory and then are only visible in that common folder in the user presets section of the browser.


----------



## khollister (Oct 8, 2022)

evilantal said:


> Yes, this is the disadvantage of non-player libraries unfortunately it seems.
> Because for these the snapshots have to be placed in that common directory and then are only visible in that common folder in the user presets section of the browser.


Ah! - so I’m not an idiot since this is exactly what is happening to me


----------



## Dayvi (Oct 8, 2022)

can someone with Kontakt 7 Full version please confirm if lightguide is working with Komplete Kontrol S keyboards?
Kontakt 7 Player is not showing lightguide nor is it mapping any parameters to the controls.

The website says it should....


> Stay in the flow with NI hardware​Load KONTAKT in KOMPLETE KONTROL or MASCHINE to browse and preview sounds directly from your hardware, control key parameters with dedicated knobs, and more. And with S-Series keyboards, the integration goes even deeper: All your key switches and zones are laid out on the Light Guide, right where you need them.


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 8, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> Thanks Stefano for explanation, kind of strange that it seems nobody have thought about this before. I wondered that there is no "kontakt 7" directory in the user content folder so I thought they should look automatically for the user snapshots. Really a pity and not something you and the other devellopers should have to take care of, but seems thats NI..........


I Know,

The problem is generated by the fact that for NI Snapshot Presets are a feature of the Player's libraries. In fact in this case the snapshots are allocated in the root library folder.

USER Snasphots are born for the user who creates the presets on his own machine.

Then many third-party developers, including me, have taken advantage of USER Snapshots and its structure to create presets for users.

Apparently NI does not want to standardize this, and wants to maintain some "difference" between player and third-party libraries.

This will force me to convert all Elements presets from snapshot presets to NKI.
Fortunately for Elements Cinematic Rhythms is not necessary, having created only NKI. But Elements MSS has A LOT of Snaphot Presets, so I've started to convert them.

And I think other third-party developers, need to consider this.

Because when KONTAK 7 will be widespread we will be accustomed to using the browser, so for third-party libraries, it will be more convenient to make NKIs instead of Snapshots.

Unless in the meantime NI expands the use of Snapshot Presets in the library root folder to third-party libraries as well ( and it will be nice )


----------



## David Kudell (Oct 8, 2022)

Also there should be a way in the browser to show only the nkis or only the snapshots. Currently when you click a library you get a huge list, and it can be hard to locate which are the default NKIs and which are snapshots.


----------



## onnomusic (Oct 8, 2022)

Dayvi said:


> can someone with Kontakt 7 Full version please confirm if lightguide is working with Komplete Kontrol S keyboards?
> Kontakt 7 Player is not showing lightguide nor is it mapping any parameters to the controls.
> 
> The website says it should....


to me this reads that you get the light guide when using kontakt in Komplete Kontrol (the plugin), so basically the same as it always was?


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 8, 2022)

Yes - they still haven't integrated their hardware into Kontakt 7 so you need to run Komplete Kontrol Krap to be able to use the full functionality.


----------



## pinki (Oct 9, 2022)

Sorry if this has been asked: if I buy a brand new version of Kontakt 7 (via K14U) what happens if I sell my older Kontakt 6/5/3/1?
Will old projects still open but be replaced automatically with the new Kontakt 7 plugin..I guess the answer to that is definitely no because of the name change! 
But more crucially, when a project cannot find the Kontakt 6 (or indeed 5) plugin that was there before so I manually instantiate Kontakt 7 in its place...will it load what was loaded in Kontakt before, for the project that is i.e the instrument?

If yes, though that's a pita it does mean I can sell my older Kontak copy.

Thanks


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 9, 2022)

pinki said:


> Sorry if this has been asked: if I buy a brand new version of Kontakt 7 (via K14U) what happens if I sell my older Kontakt 6/5/3/1?
> Will old projects still open but be replaced automatically with the new Kontakt 7 plugin..I guess the answer to that is definitely no because of the name change!
> But more crucially, when a project cannot find the Kontakt 6 (or indeed 5) plugin that was there before so I manually instantiate Kontakt 7 in its place...will it load what was loaded in Kontakt before, for the project that is i.e the instrument?
> 
> ...


Replaced automatically: definitely not

They exist alongside (as the older versions do).

I am sure with projects you will definitely run in trouble one way or the other. Starting with the snapshots problem mentioned above for non ni/player libraries and I think lots more to come.....

I just realized as a (small) example: even in the ni/player libraries Kontakt 7 is not able to take over the favourite tag for the presets 

The more I lookin into Kontakt 7: staying with kontakt 6 in all existing projects, kontakt 6 for all non-player non-ni libraries, kontakt 7: only for ni/player libraries.

After first being kind of "dazzled" by the nice new browser and gui for the new factory library I am very disillusioned and more or less disappointed now


----------



## pinki (Oct 9, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> Replaced automatically: definitely not
> 
> They exist alongside (as the older versions do).
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, I appreciate it. So it's going to be wise I think for me to hold on to Kontakt 6 for a while then. 

I wonder does owning Kontakt 7 entitle one to previous plugin versions - I'll have them on my system after all, just wonder what happens if I sell my 1/2/3/5/6 license.


----------



## homie (Oct 9, 2022)

pinki said:


> I wonder does owning Kontakt 7 entitle one to previous plugin versions - I'll have them on my system after all, just wonder what happens if I sell my 1/2/3/5/6 license.


No, when you sell the licences for the older versions you can't activate them anymore because you don't own them any longer.


----------



## pinki (Oct 9, 2022)

homie said:


> No, when you sell the licences for the older versions you can't activate them anymore because you don't own them any longer.


OK good to know, thanks. Definitely keeping old Kontakt for a while yet then.


----------



## Jaap (Oct 9, 2022)

As I was in the midst of a busy work thing I had not yet updated to K7, but after receiving some mails from customers where they had problems with loading snapshots and then reading everything here on this topic, I started to be very scared.
So I updated just now to K7, but I can load snapshots just like they normally do. I tried it also with a few other libraries that are not mine, but that seems to work as usual as well. Am I am missing something?
And I loaded them like I normally do. Open up a library and then select the dropdown menu to select the snapshots or use the arrows to navigate through them.


----------



## crutos1 (Oct 9, 2022)

How does the Orchestral Tools stuff fare? Is it the same samples from the Berlin series, MINUS some dynamic layers/round robins? Is it all the samples except legatos? Can't find this anywhere online.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 9, 2022)

Jaap said:


> As I was in the midst of a busy work thing I had not yet updated to K7, but after receiving some mails from customers where they had problems with loading snapshots and then reading everything here on this topic, I started to be very scared.
> So I updated just now to K7, but I can load snapshots just like they normally do. I tried it also with a few other libraries that are not mine, but that seems to work as usual as well. Am I am missing something?
> And I loaded them like I normally do. Open up a library and then select the dropdown menu to select the snapshots or use the arrows to navigate through them.


Good to read ! Are you PC or Mac ? 
Recently made jump from K12U to K13U CE, and this 'quick' $99. is not cool, unless justified by early gains. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Jaap (Oct 9, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Good to read ! Are you PC or Mac ?
> Recently made jump from K12U to K13U CE, and this 'quick' $99. is not cool, unless justified by early gains. 🤷🏻‍♂️


I am on PC


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 9, 2022)

Jaap said:


> As I was in the midst of a busy work thing I had not yet updated to K7, but after receiving some mails from customers where they had problems with loading snapshots and then reading everything here on this topic, I started to be very scared.
> So I updated just now to K7, but I can load snapshots just like they normally do. I tried it also with a few other libraries that are not mine, but that seems to work as usual as well. Am I am missing something?
> And I loaded them like I normally do. Open up a library and then select the dropdown menu to select the snapshots or use the arrows to navigate through them.


Hi Jaap,

I think best to look at Stefanos comments cause as devellopers you are in the same boat.

Different things which - for me as simple user (as your - other -  customers) - simply causes lots of confusion.

Just one example: you have a new browser in Kontakt 7 (the one with all the libraries with little pictures) where snapshots and instruments are shown.

But not the ones from the none ni/player libraries (like yours, Stefanos,.....).
So I as simple user start with the new K7 browser and looking for your presets/snapshots from lets say Flow and they are simply not there. I dont talk about previewing, thats another thing, but all the snapshots in:

C:\Users\User\Documents\Native Instruments\User Content\Kontakt

are simply: GONE, no way to copy/restore, gone. In my case: around 400 directories from at least 100 libraries I would assume....

In my case I can see the snapshots in that new browser but if I try to open it causes error.

If I first open the library you are right, I can open the snapshots but for what do I need that praised browser (and in the end all K7) if it does not work with all my none ni/player libraries ?


----------



## khollister (Oct 10, 2022)

Jaap said:


> As I was in the midst of a busy work thing I had not yet updated to K7, but after receiving some mails from customers where they had problems with loading snapshots and then reading everything here on this topic, I started to be very scared.
> So I updated just now to K7, but I can load snapshots just like they normally do. I tried it also with a few other libraries that are not mine, but that seems to work as usual as well. Am I am missing something?
> And I loaded them like I normally do. Open up a library and then select the dropdown menu to select the snapshots or use the arrows to navigate through them.


I will try to summarize my issues with the new browser in K7. I will start by saying that from my use so far, K7 seems pretty backwards compatible to K6 outside of the new browser. The "legacy browser" and how snapshots work with non-Player libraries is exactly the same as K6. The issues arise primarily from how the new browser works with non-Player libs (which have to be manually added via the Import dialog to either the library or user Preset views). I will list my observations below:

Non-player libs added to either the "Factory" (my term) or User views do not show snapshots as presets for those libraries. They DO show up under a generic "Kontakt" library icon in the User Preset view but double clicking them to open as an instrument doesn't work - K7 can't link them to the parent NKI. K7 handles snapshots very well (including banks) for player libraries, e.g. Bioscape, Lunaris, Geosonics II, etc.
Non-Player libs added to either the factory or user views do show functioning NKI's as presets, but do not use the directory structure to create banks as the player libraries do. For instance @Jaap, TripleSpiralAudio Gh'nuhan lists all the individual instruments as presets but doesn't organize them into banks using the Shorts, Sustains, Percussive, et al folders like K7 does for player libraries. The work around is to add the lib to the user preset view, create tags to mimic those folders and then remove the lib from user presets and add it to the main factory view. The tags come across.
Properties appear to never be editable for any library, so a user cannot manually create banks on a non-player lib to replicate the behavior of a player lib. This is in spite of the mouseover on the "I" icon to open the properties/tag pane suggesting properties are editable.
The only currently available approach for developers of non-player libraries is to do what Stefano talked about and use separate nki's with tags instead of snapshots. This makes the library more compatible with the K7 browser, but is a step backwards in most other ways compared to snapshots in my opinion. And the nki approach would really require developers to provide audio previews as well for this approach to not be a pain to use.

Frankly, the new browser is cool, but it's utility is marginal for non-player libraries at the moment other than not having to use the legacy Kontakt file browser or quickload to find/open them.


----------



## Jaap (Oct 10, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> Hi Jaap,
> 
> I think best to look at Stefanos comments cause as devellopers you are in the same boat.
> 
> ...


Stefano his post is what got me worried indeed. But I have done some more testing today and all seems to work as normal.

With a bit of fiddeling around I could (finally) find the regular file browser and loaded up a bunch of non player libraries that where not my own (like Ethera Evi 2.0, a bunch of String Audio libraries) and I could all access the snapshots from the regular way.

Then I found the icon on the right side at the search bar (the little person icon) and where I could toggle between library and user presets. From there I could load as well all the snapshots from different libraries. A big bummer is though that it's very hard to tell from which library a snapshot is. The user preset menu now feels like a big mess, but it's working.


----------



## Jaap (Oct 10, 2022)

khollister said:


> I will try to summarize my issues with the new browser in K7. I will start by saying that from my use so far, K7 seems pretty backwards compatible to K6 outside of the new browser. The "legacy browser" and how snapshots work with non-Player libraries is exactly the same as K6. The issues arise primarily from how the new browser works with non-Player libs (which have to be manually added via the Import dialog to either the library or user Preset views). I will list my observations below:
> 
> Non-player libs added to either the "Factory" (my term) or User views do not show snapshots as presets for those libraries. They DO show up under a generic "Kontakt" library icon in the User Preset view but double clicking them to open as an instrument doesn't work - K7 can't link them to the parent NKI. K7 handles snapshots very well (including banks) for player libraries, e.g. Bioscape, Lunaris, Geosonics II, etc.
> Non-Player libs added to either the factory or user views do show functioning NKI's as presets, but do not use the directory structure to create banks as the player libraries do. For instance @Jaap, TripleSpiralAudio Gh'nuhan lists all the individual instruments as presets but doesn't organize them into banks using the Shorts, Sustains, Percussive, et al folders like K7 does for player libraries. The work around is to add the lib to the user preset view, create tags to mimic those folders and then remove the lib from user presets and add it to the main factory view. The tags come across.
> ...


Thanks Keith for the summary!

1: This seems to work here normally for me. I just posted a reply as you also posted yours, but I can double click them from the user presets and they link fine to the instrument they belong to.

*EDIT*: I seems to be wrong on point 1. Does work with my own presets and a few lucky hitters but otherwise I get also non stop "content missing" errors.

2: That's good to know. Haven't checked in yet with Gh'nuhan, but it's a shame that the folder structure is not preserved....

3: Likewise here, can't edit them, which is a big shame, because otherwise how the heck are we able to organise them!
Tagging them seems to work though.

It would be already a good start if the user presets could read the name of the main folder so we can at least see from which library the presets are. Now I have just one big messy list with 6671 presets and from most of them I can't directly identify them to which library they belong to.


----------



## khollister (Oct 10, 2022)

Jaap said:


> Thanks Keith for the summary!
> 
> 1: This seems to work here normally for me. I just posted a reply as you also posted yours, but I can double click them from the user presets and they link fine to the instrument they belong to.


That's odd - I always get a Kontakt error dialog about not finding the nki that the snapshot belongs to. Batch resaving doesn't help either.

I am on a Mac and I know you are on Windows - maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Jaap (Oct 10, 2022)

khollister said:


> That's odd - I always get a Kontakt error dialog about not finding the nki that the snapshot belongs to. Batch resaving doesn't help either.
> 
> I am on a Mac and I know you are on Windows - maybe that has something to do with it.


Could be, but anyway seems like NI has some ironing out to do on this front.


----------



## Jaap (Oct 10, 2022)

khollister said:


> That's odd - I always get a Kontakt error dialog about not finding the nki that the snapshot belongs to. Batch resaving doesn't help either.
> 
> I am on a Mac and I know you are on Windows - maybe that has something to do with it.


Wait I second, I think I can replicate it. I was clicking some more and I get the "content missing" dialogue box way to often now. I thought it was first because I moved a few of the libraries around where I got that message, but also batch resaving does not solve it.
It seems indeed that it remembers the location where it was originally created by the company and does not remember the location where (users) put it.
I tested the user preset browser maybe too much with my own presets and was too focussed on seeing if the snapshots worked at all.


----------



## khollister (Oct 10, 2022)

Jaap said:


> Wait I second, I think I can replicate it. I was clicking some more and I get the "content missing" dialogue box way to often now. I thought it was first because I moved a few of the libraries around where I got that message, but also batch resaving does not solve it.
> It seems indeed that it remembers the location where it was originally created by the company and does not remember the location where (users) put it.
> I tested the user preset browser maybe too much with my own presets and was too focussed on seeing if the snapshots worked at all.


Well at least I'm not crazy


----------



## Jaap (Oct 10, 2022)

khollister said:


> Well at least I'm not crazy


Nope, you are not!


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 11, 2022)

Regarding non-Player libraries and snapshots:

The path to the base NKI is stored as an *absolute path. *This means that it will only really work on one machine - the one the snapshots were made on. If you want to make those snapshots work on another machine, they need to be resaved, one by one, from the instrument header after you load the base NKI on that other machine.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 11, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Regarding non-Player libraries and snapshots:
> 
> The path to the base NKI is stored as an *absolute path. *This means that it will only really work on one machine - the one the snapshots were made on. If you want to make those snapshots work on another machine, they need to be resaved, one by one, from the instrument header after you load the base NKI on that other machine.


So this is what NI calls "user friendly" in 2022 it seems.....


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 11, 2022)

This was the case ever since snapshots were introduced back in Kontakt 5.4.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 11, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> This was the case ever since snapshots were introduced back in Kontakt 5.4.


But in Kontakt 6 it works, in the new K 7 browser (which seem to be the biggest innovation) it dont.


----------



## Jaap (Oct 11, 2022)

I think you are formulating it a bit confusing Mario, but I get what you are saying.
The snapshots will work also on any computer INSIDE the .nki. So for example, you load up a non player library with snapshots in K7 and you can then select and browse through the snapshots as you could as well K6 (via the dropdown menu or the arrows) when you are in snapshot view.

But what probably never worked and that many of us never used because Kontakt didn't had such a feature, is by using them as user presets in the same as they are being use in Komplete Kontrol (loading user presets there like you can do now in K7 gives the same error).


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 11, 2022)

Jaap said:


> The snapshots will work also on any computer INSIDE the .nki.


Yes. Because when you load the base NKI, Kontakt now knows that snapshots that are displayed in the instrument header belong to THIS NKI.



Jaap said:


> But what probably never worked and that many of us never used because Kontakt didn't had such a feature, is by using them as user presets in the same as they are being use in Komplete Kontrol (loading user presets there like you can do now in K7 gives the same error).





KarlHeinz said:


> But in Kontakt 6 it works, in the new K 7 browser (which seem to be the biggest innovation) it dont.


They work, but as I said, they will need to be resaved locally because of the absolute path thing. I just did this with ISW Meditation, and after resaving snapshots they work in the K7 browser just fine (you don't have to use K7 to resave the snapshots if you don't want to). And as you said, it still works the same way as in K6 if you first load the base NKI then load snapshots from instrument header.

The main point here is: non-Player libraries don't have a defined root folder in registry/plist that Player libraries do, so relative paths aren't quite possible, so you have to resort to using absolute paths. This is not an unsolvable problem and Kontakt team _is_ aware of it.


----------



## Jaap (Oct 11, 2022)

What I think that would really help to avoid this confusion is to have a different directory for 3rd party snapshots and that they don't show up in the K7 user preset browser and one directory which displays the real user presets (as created by a user on his/her computer).
Having the browser showing all the 3rd party snapshots creates just one big gigantic messy setup if you can't use them straight away.


----------



## khollister (Oct 11, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Yes. Because when you load the base NKI, Kontakt now knows that snapshots that are displayed in the instrument header belong to THIS NKI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I do go to the trouble of resaving all the snapshots, will they show up under the icon for the associated library in User Presets, or do they still get dumped in the generic Kontakt list but open correctly?

UPDATE: Found a lib with a small number of snapshots and tried resaving a few. They load correctly when I double click the preset now but still are only listed in the huge Kontakt list. Not worth the effort to resave and tag everything IMHO. NI needs to rework this


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 11, 2022)

khollister said:


> If I do go to the trouble of resaving all the snapshots, will they show up under the icon for the associated library in User Presets, or do they still get dumped in the generic Kontakt list but open correctly?
> 
> UPDATE: Found a lib with a small number of snapshots and tried resaving a few. They load correctly when I double click the preset now but still are only listed in the huge Kontakt list. Not worth the effort to resave and tag everything IMHO. NI needs to rework this


I really wonder what keeps the new kontakt 7 from a solution where it has a user content path like in K 6 where all my snapshots are stored and that I can simply copy to a comparable k 7 folder and it simply works again. At least that would be my preferred solution.....


----------



## tcollins (Oct 11, 2022)

OK, I thought Snapshots (non-Player) were working in the new Browser, but I'm getting an error. They work when the .nki is loaded and clicking on the Snapshot icon. Like everyone else has said.

The path is the same as always:
%USER_PROFILE\Documents\Native Instruments\User Content\Kontakt\The STEEL\

Why is the new Browser not looking here?


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 11, 2022)

khollister said:


> If I do go to the trouble of resaving all the snapshots, will they show up under the icon for the associated library in User Presets, or do they still get dumped in the generic Kontakt list but open correctly?


They would still show up in Kontakt. To show as a separate product you'd need to edit the bank name in Maschine or Komplete Kontrol.



KarlHeinz said:


> I really wonder what keeps the new kontakt 7 from a solution where it has a user content path like in K 6 where all my snapshots are stored and that I can simply copy to a comparable k 7 folder and it simply works again. At least that would be my preferred solution.....


K7 IS already using the exact same path in User Content as K6 is... The problem is not in the User Content path. It's in the path to the NKI, which the snapshot is looking for.



tcollins said:


> OK, I thought Snapshots (non-Player) were working in the new Browser, but I'm getting an error. They work when the .nki is loaded and clicking on the Snapshot icon. Like everyone else has said.
> 
> The path is the same as always:
> %USER_PROFILE\Documents\Native Instruments\User Content\Kontakt\The STEEL\
> ...


Which path is shown in the Content Missing dialog? This is where Kontakt expects the NKI to be.

See above. When you're loading a snapshot, the browser first needs to know where the base NKI is. And NKI is not in the User Content folder, but wherever you have the library installed. And if you at some point moved that library around, the absolute path stored in the snapshot would not be valid anymore...


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 11, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> They would still show up in Kontakt. To show as a separate product you'd need to edit the bank name in Maschine or Komplete Kontrol.
> 
> 
> K7 IS already using the exact same path in User Content as K6 is... The problem is not in the User Content path. It's in the path to the NKI, which the snapshot is looking for.
> ...


Thanks for explanation, I think now finally I got the problem. Still hoping NI will fix it someway or at least offer a way to fix it manually in the way of "batch resave" (or whatever function) at least complete instruments (if no copy of path is possible) WITH all the snapshots.


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Oct 14, 2022)

Anyone else noticed a different clicking behaviour? If I don't target the mid of a patch name with the mouse, suddenly the instrument folder closes in the old sidebar. Also renaming folders in quick load is tricky as the keyboard still triggers key commands in Nuendo. What about that??? So far I can't find anything useful about K7...


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Oct 21, 2022)

I am thinking of upgrading to Kontakt 7 from Kontakt 6

If I delete Kontakt 6, will all my third party libraries show up in Kontakt 7?

I do not have any of the NI Factory libraries installed


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 21, 2022)

MusiquedeReve said:


> I am thinking of upgrading to Kontakt 7 from Kontakt 6
> 
> If I delete Kontakt 6, will all my third party libraries show up in Kontakt 7?
> 
> I do not have any of the NI Factory libraries installed


Why do you want to delete Kontakt 6?

I suggest to keep it, to load the old sessions that use Kontakt 6. And to use all that libaries for example 3rd part libraries that are not really compatibile with the new browser ( for exaple the User snapshot presets)


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Oct 21, 2022)

StefanoM said:


> Why do you want to delete Kontakt 6?
> 
> I suggest to keep it, to load the old sessions that use Kontakt 6.


Well, I want to delete it if I am upgrading to the new version

I do not want to keep two versions on my computer

Could I not just download Kontakt 7, go into my projects and replace the Kontakt 6 instances with Kontakt 7, then delete Kontakt 6?


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 21, 2022)

MusiquedeReve said:


> Well, I want to delete it if I am upgrading to the new version
> 
> I do not want to keep two versions on my computer
> 
> Could I not just download Kontakt 7, go into my projects and replace the Kontakt 6 instances with Kontakt 7, then delete Kontakt 6



If you have a project with 100 or more Kontakt 6 , do you want to do a Manually REPLACE for 100 or more Instruments? Why?

And you will lost all the library used in that project..

You will have to load them one by one and remember what you are using.

Leave Kontakt 6 where it is , it doesn't cause you any problems.


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 21, 2022)

If native instruments allows you to have both coexist , there is a reason. And that is one. 
Otherwise they would have overwritten Kontakt 6 with 7.


----------



## chrisav (Oct 21, 2022)

Yeah they'll have to pry Kontakt 6 from my cold, dead hands


----------



## evilantal (Oct 21, 2022)

I'm done adding all my non-player libraries to the browser, tagged in Komplete Kontrol...

The browser stays snappy, so that's a huge improvement for me over Quickload, which would take ages to load up for me in K6 and just plain crashes K7


----------



## Vier (Oct 22, 2022)

When I try to edit an instrument from factory selection 2, the plugin seems to have graphical artifacts/glitching as the kontakt window tries to resize itself. Does anyone else experience this? I am running kontakt 7 on Logic, for the record. (and yeah, I couldn't bring myself to scan all these 20 pages)


----------



## David Kudell (Oct 22, 2022)

I created custom graphics for the Kontakt 7 browser for some non-player libraries. If you want to use any of them, here's a Dropbox folder. There's a read me that explains how to add them.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ok0y6entbji2ydz/AACY9cmYif2M0JRYDaCveOs6a?dl=0


----------



## soulofsound (Oct 22, 2022)

Sorry if this has been dealt with already, but what happened to the promise there wouldn't be any more version numbers and it would be one smooth ride of updates into eternity?


----------



## molemac (Oct 23, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> I created custom graphics for the Kontakt 7 browser for some non-player libraries. If you want to use any of them, here's a Dropbox folder. There's a read me that explains how to add them.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ok0y6entbji2ydz/AACY9cmYif2M0JRYDaCveOs6a?dl=0


That’s amazing thanks. Also that’s a lot of libraries.


----------



## pinki (Oct 23, 2022)

I find the browser in Kontakt 7 OK but then there is the browser in KK which has a lot of crossover and adds hardware control. 
But KK is pretty rubbish really. So I wish NI had just put all their effort into KK which has not changed in ..what.. 5 years? It could be SO much better with very little effort. 

I reinstalled Kore 2 last week. It's just better in every way than Komplete Kontrol (unless photo-realistic pictures of instruments or cliff faces is the criteria)
To be honest I just don't understand where NI are headed. They seem to still make good libraries but there is no _overall vision._


----------



## ZeroZero (Oct 24, 2022)

Enjoying K7. I have a lot of NKIs - a few hundred. I have them spread over a few drives. I am tempted to reorganise so that all are on one drive in one folder. I understand Batch Resave can do this, but I am a bit wary of putting my Master Template out of wack. In this template most of my instruments are using K6.

What do people think please? Will batch resave work? Will I get conflict with K6 tracks not finding stuff?

Z


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 24, 2022)

Jaap said:


> Stefano his post is what got me worried indeed. But I have done some more testing today and all seems to work as normal.
> 
> With a bit of fiddeling around I could (finally) find the regular file browser and loaded up a bunch of non player libraries that where not my own (like Ethera Evi 2.0, a bunch of String Audio libraries) and I could all access the snapshots from the regular way.
> 
> Then I found the icon on the right side at the search bar (the little person icon) and where I could toggle between library and user presets. From there I could load as well all the snapshots from different libraries. A big bummer is though that it's very hard to tell from which library a snapshot is. The user preset menu now feels like a big mess, but it's working.


Hey Jaap,

Indeed The User Snapshots are a problem.. for K7 browser... and 3rd Party Libraries

Indeed I'm Converting ALL the ELEMENTS MSS Snapshot Presets ( Over 400 ) in the NKI files + the Audio Preview.

At the moment is the best solution ( at least the simplest for the end user) that I have found.

Then I create a folder with all the NKI that the users have to copy in the ROOT Library Folder.

That's work very well, and I really love this new workflow, but of course it requires a lot of time of conversion, to create the NKI files and .ogg files.

But I'm going faster than expected. But I love the new Browser and the Audio Preview.

Today I am releasing 3 addtional packages converted, Dreamyscapes, Lost in Deep and Pyramix.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 24, 2022)

soulofsound said:


> but what happened to the promise there wouldn't be any more version numbers and it would be one smooth ride of updates into eternity?


This was never promised nor an official statement regarding this was never released by NI. It was only an assumption made by some users.



ZeroZero said:


> Enjoying K7. I have a lot of NKIs - a few hundred. I have them spread over a few drives. I am tempted to reorganise so that all are on one drive in one folder. I understand Batch Resave can do this, but I am a bit wary of putting my Master Template out of wack. In this template most of my instruments are using K6.
> 
> What do people think please? Will batch resave work? Will I get conflict with K6 tracks not finding stuff?
> 
> Z



You don't need to batch resave at all. Just move all those NKIs (along with the samples they use) under the same path, then set that path in Options->Loading->Non-Player content base path.


----------



## RMH (Oct 24, 2022)

I have a question. I understand that you can easily register third-party instruments in this version 7. As far as I know, the folder is registered, can I change the image of that folder? For example, musical instruments from companies like 8dio.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 25, 2022)

See David's post a few posts back.


----------



## MartinH. (Oct 25, 2022)

Are the new orchestral samples in Factory Library 2 worth getting if you already have the NI Symphony Series Collection?


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 25, 2022)

soulofsound said:


> Sorry if this has been dealt with already, but what happened to the promise there wouldn't be any more version numbers and it would be one smooth ride of updates into eternity?


Why do people keep saying this? I never read anything about it being promised. Where did you read that?


----------



## soulofsound (Oct 26, 2022)

Dr.Quest said:


> Why do people keep saying this? I never read anything about it being promised. Where did you read that?


I assumed it since there was no longer a number beside Kontakt in the plugins list. It isn't such a weird idea either, if one has been through the cumbersome process of trying to open old projects where the older version of Kontakt is no longer installed on the new system.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Oct 26, 2022)

Dr.Quest said:


> Why do people keep saying this? I never read anything about it being promised. Where did you read that?


Why else would NI drop the 6 at the end of the file name? Honestly. Saying the opposite is just plain bad faith.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 28, 2022)

There are other possible reasons than "oh it's just a single plugin now forever". But it just shows the power of human imagination, I guess.


----------



## novaburst (Oct 28, 2022)

Is Kontakt 6 and 7 on NA, and when is Kontakt 6 likely to be a non support or has this happened already


----------



## novaburst (Oct 29, 2022)

Ha ha all i needed to do was open NA to find out, but some time that app scares me, but this time it did not jump to must update,

So hmm kontakt 7 not in NA, will it be available there soon


----------



## styledelk (Oct 29, 2022)

7 will only be there if you paid for an upgrade to it, or the latest Komplete.


----------



## novaburst (Oct 29, 2022)

I haven't purchased anything for so long i forgot how it all works,

Thanks


----------



## Vladinemir (Oct 29, 2022)

Can you stuff more than 16 midi channels into one instance of new Kontakt?


----------



## DJN (Nov 8, 2022)

I'm adding a few of my custom libraries to take advantage of the new browser previews. I have succeeded at adding the audio previews, they all playback perfectly. For me, this is a big time saver when browsing.

My question - my added library show up as one long list of instruments in the preview. How do I create 'banks' in the preview that replicate the folder structure the instruments have been saved to?

Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 9, 2022)

Vladinemir said:


> Can you stuff more than 16 midi channels into one instance of new Kontakt?


You always could, but there's no support for VST3 multiple MIDI ports just yet. You can, however, use a certain MIDI message to reroute other MIDI events to channels 17-64 via multiscript.


----------



## PJMorgan (Dec 4, 2022)

Has anyone else had problems adding content to the custom libraries? On windows 11 when I try to add a library to Kontakt 7 Full, after hitting the add button, finding the folder & selecting add folder nothing happens. The area where folders should be added remains blank. I've tried multiple libraries with the same result, even batch resaving doesn't help.

Funny thing is it works as expected on my Macbook Air M1, which is what I'd been using mostly up to now. Back on the PC now for some heavier projects.

*EDIT:*

So it took a while & some experimentation. I tried adding other folders from other drives & I was able to add them to custom libraries no problem, so all I did was change the name of the the folder with all my libraries from "Kontakt Libraries" to "Kontakt-Libraries" & that seemed to sort it.


----------

